# Socket A Club



## 3991vhtes (Nov 29, 2007)

The old one got deleted...

This is a hangout for all Socket A users. Or ex-users. I hope this will be a good place to chat about Socket A

To join, you must meet these requirements:

    * Owned at least ONE Socket 462 system


Members:

 3991vhtes
 
 newtekie1
 [I.R.A.]_FBi
 Darknova
 Cuzza
 Wayward
 rhythmeister
 candle_86
InnocentCriminal
 Craigleberry
 KBD
 pagalms


Enjoy the club!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 29, 2007)

This is a hangout for all Socket A users. Or ex-users. I hope this will be a good place to chat about Socket A

To join, you must meet these requirements:

* Owned at least ONE Socket 462 system


Members:

newtekie1 
[I.R.A.]_FBi 
Darknova 
Cuzza 
Wayward 
rhythmeister 
candle_86
InnocentCriminal 
Craigleberry 
KBD 
pagalms
InnocentCriminal
TomCat44
p_o_s_pc
Melvis

Enjoy the club!


*The Socket A overclocks:*

3991vhtes -Athlon XP-M 2600+ Barton @ 3.19GHz
Ketxxx -XP-M @ 2.55GHz
candle_86 -Sempron 3000 @ 2.4Ghz
JrRacinFan -Sempron 2400+ w/ L5 bridge mod @ 2.25Ghz
jeepdriver- Rig #1- Athlon XP 3000@2.16GHz
eidairaman1 -Athlon XP-M 2500+@ 2.25Ghz
p_o_s_pc - Athlon XP 3000+@2.25Ghz
Melvis - Athlon XP 2100+@ 1.85Ghz​*Socket A Rig Gallery:*

3991vhtes' Rig: Vote here!!!
KBD @ post #155: Link!
pagalms @ post #181: Link!
Craigleberry @ post #200: Link!
eidairaman1 @ post #204: Link!​


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 29, 2007)

Hopefully this can be as good as it was before it was deleted. If not better!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 3, 2007)

Eh, I guess no one has anymore interest in the Socket A club


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll join the Socket A club.  I still have socket A machines.  2 Athlon XP 2900+ and 2 Sempron 2600+ and an Athlon 3000+.


----------



## hat (Dec 3, 2007)

My dad's machine is socket A.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 3, 2007)

I owned me several 462 systems. This was my best one;

XP-M @ 2.55GHz
2x512MB PC3200
Abit AN7
SonicFury 5.1
9800Pro

I still miss it.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 3, 2007)

What was the PR Rating on the XP-M?

I had my Athlon XP-M 2600+ Barton @ 3.19GHz on an Abit AN7. 266*12


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 3, 2007)

why did it get deleted?

btw im contemplating this for my socket a rig, comments?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371003


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 3, 2007)

Thermo accidently deleted it I guess....

I heard the basiq power supplys are junky..


----------



## panchoman (Dec 3, 2007)

i think the basiq is one of those series from antec, (like the smartpower series) for antec, you want earthwatts, neohe, quattros


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 3, 2007)

on a tight tight budget and i neded a psu, recommendations?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 3, 2007)

I like the SmartPower Series. I've used a recalled version for months and it still works 
(According to my friend who borrowed it and never returned it)


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh noes. I was just overclocking, and Set the VCore to 2.3volts, and the board doesn't POST anymore 

I've tried clearing CMOS, but that doesn't do me any good... 

Abit AN7
Athlon XP-M 2600+
256MB PC2700
SAPPHIRE Radeon 9600pro


----------



## panchoman (Dec 3, 2007)

ouchy... open up the system and check the chip for obvious signs of it getting fried


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 3, 2007)

I've had mixed dealings with the Smartpower series.  I was using an Antec case that came with the Smartpower 350w for my basic machine I would build for people, I have had a few fail, so I wouldn't recommend them, but I wouldn't completely avoid them if needed.  I hear the Basiq series is even worse than the Smartpower series though.

For a cheap 350w power supply I would go with an FSP power supply.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104901

That is not only cheaper, but has better Amps on the 12v rails.  FSP/Fortron make very dependable power supplies.


----------



## panchoman (Dec 3, 2007)

fsp makes great psu's, smart powers.. stay away from, if basiqs are like smartpowers, then STAY AWAY!!!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok well this isn't a Power supply thread....

Plz change topic..


----------



## panchoman (Dec 3, 2007)

haha true, transfer this either to the psu guide or to the other psu thread that i just came from lol


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 3, 2007)

panchoman said:


> ouchy... open up the system and check the chip for obvious signs of it getting fried



My core is extremely reddish-bronze, and that's a sign of severe heat...

Me thinks I should of used thermal compound....


----------



## panchoman (Dec 3, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> My core is extremely reddish-bronze, and that's a sign of severe heat...
> 
> Me thinks I should of used thermal compound....



me thinks too as well

so sorry for the loss man


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 3, 2007)

No thermal compound!!! Not good .....


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll have to see if the chip is still good. Good thing its a mobile CPU, so I can test it in a laptop later tonight


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 4, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> No thermal compound!!! Not good .....



I was running Ceramique, but I changed heatsinks, and wiped it all off and I didn't have any laying around.


----------



## panchoman (Dec 4, 2007)

chances are, if your core changed color, its fried
oh btw:http://youtube.com/watch?v=NxNUK3U73SI
if it looks like the 3rd cpu there, im gonna put my money on a fried cpu


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 4, 2007)

i want to get my server back up.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 4, 2007)

What kind of server was it? Web, File, Gaming?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 4, 2007)

file server over teh web, windows home server.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 4, 2007)

Ahh, I see...

You really should look into a Athlon MP instead of an XP. MP's were designed for servers and such.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 4, 2007)

have to work with what i have, the "beauty" of a third world country.


----------



## Grings (Dec 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Ahh, I see...
> 
> You really should look into a Athlon MP instead of an XP. MP's were designed for servers and such.



mp's were designed for dual processor


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 4, 2007)

Actully, they can be for single or dual CPU server setups.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Athlon_XP_microprocessors#Server_CPU


----------



## Grings (Dec 4, 2007)

the multi chip support is the only thing different about them, i actually modded a pair of thoroughbred-b's into mp's once, it's only a pair of bridges that need joining, everything else about the chips is identical
the point is however, is there would be absolutely no benefit to the swap whatsoever


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 4, 2007)

Well I was told that MP's were for servers and business workstations.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 4, 2007)

It's only a small change, 3991. The MP's are just a small minute core feature that is enabled.

You can take "anything" that's Tbred-B/Barton (Sempron's AND Athlons) based and with a small bridge mod you can put 2 of them together in a dual socket motherboard that supports it's rated FSB.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 4, 2007)

w00t my CPU is still good!!! 

Guess something got locked in the BIOS, to where it won't reset even after clearing CMOS. I need a new BIOS for the board. [sarcasm]Yee haw![/sarcasm]


----------



## Darknova (Dec 4, 2007)

Just rebuilt my old Athlon XP rig 

Athlon XP 2600, 1Gb DDR400, ATi Radeon 9600LE.

Just bought an Antec NSK4000 case and it's frigging awesome. Seriously it's the best case I've ever bought for less than £50 (it was less than £20 lol).


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 4, 2007)

Can you post pics


----------



## Darknova (Dec 5, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Can you post pics



Going to have to wait until the weekend but yeah sure. My dad's taken to taking the digital camera away to work with him -_-


----------



## spud107 (Dec 5, 2007)

might be back lol, got a barton 2500+ system with 1gb ram and geforce fx5200 for nowt
still getting it up n running . . .


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 5, 2007)

w00t, want to be re-added? (I've been re-adding ppl that were in the club)


----------



## spud107 (Dec 5, 2007)

wait until i get this mobo sorted, 
seems i to have to reset the bios every time i power on, bein a bit weird, new battery didnt fix it,


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 5, 2007)

Strange....have you made sure the new battery isn't dead?


----------



## spud107 (Dec 5, 2007)

aye, its a gigabyte ga-7va rev:2
might try bios flash if i can boot it up again,


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2007)

May be bad nvram spud.


----------



## Woah Mama! (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm sorry to tell you I will no longer be using any socket A machines as of this time next week. This sucker is going straight on eBay as soon as my last bits for my 'new' rig get here.

 Hasta la vista 462!


----------



## Cuzza (Dec 6, 2007)

It got deleted? Bugger. Oh well, a new one is all good. I'd have joined earlier but I've not been around these forums much in the last couple of weeks, had weekends away and then I got sick and yeah, my life is pretty hectic right now. By my standards anyway. But yeah, sign me up again.

I'm selling my socket A machine soon (and my other one for that matter), disappointing to see it go but I need all the cash I can get before I leave the country. I'd do a for sale thread on here but it's not worth the shipping charges for you guys to buy from me!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm going to bring the Socket A back to life, I've been an inactive Socket 462'er, but now, I'm building a new Socket A rig... 

I'll get specs soon


----------



## Woah Mama! (Dec 7, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I'm going to bring the Socket A back to life, I've been an inactive Socket 462'er, but now, I'm building a new Socket A rig...
> 
> I'll get specs soon



 I will have a shitload of parts to sell next week. If you dont want to spend a heap of money on  decent DDR I have matching new G.skills 512mb that are sweet... and etc.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 7, 2007)

im getting acheep generic 400 watter!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 7, 2007)

Woah Mama! said:


> I will have a shitload of parts to sell next week. If you dont want to spend a heap of money on  decent DDR I have matching new G.skills 512mb that are sweet... and etc.



I'd hit it! 

There's only a problem, AUS $ is different than the USD $, plus shipping would probably be outrageous.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 8, 2007)

400W free brand new PSU here


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 9, 2007)

server is up!

http://uptwn.homeserver.com


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 9, 2007)

IRA, Requires a login: Are you only letting certain people use it?


----------



## spud107 (Dec 9, 2007)

that mobo seems to be dead, ah well, got some spare parts now, case is not bad once cleaned up, might sell these if i cant find a use for em
2x 512 ddr333
2500 barton +hsf
fx5200 128mb


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2007)

clock the holy hell outta the FX5200 andset hwbot records with it


----------



## Darknova (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok so I'm actually at a loss for what to do with my XP rig.

Bear in mind I don't give a damn about benchmark records or anything like that. So no suggestions about hwbot, or leaving it folding 24/7.


----------



## spud107 (Dec 9, 2007)

cdawall said:


> clock the holy hell outta the FX5200 andset hwbot records with it


its currently gettin a socket a hsf attached to it
wonder how it'll do when attached to my x2? . . .


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2007)

yea and overvolt it


----------



## spud107 (Dec 9, 2007)

got any pics of some mods for it? this pcb has the memory all on gpu side, if thats any help,


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 9, 2007)

What the hell? Why do clubs keep getting deleted?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 9, 2007)

Because the mods don't care about clubs...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 9, 2007)

Then they should just kill the club forums then.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 9, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> IRA, Requires a login: Are you only letting certain people use it?


trying to tie up security issues first


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 9, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Then they should just kill the club forums then.



They should too..and move the not spam clubs to the appropriate forum (ie, this would be in Processors and Cooling), and all the spam, topic-less can be thrown in GN, and locked


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 10, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> trying to tie up security issues first



Ahhh, good to go man!


----------



## Cuzza (Dec 10, 2007)

Check out my Socket A for sale on TradeMe:

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=131047480


----------



## spud107 (Dec 10, 2007)

5200 mod is done, will try to test later,


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 10, 2007)

OMG! Does the ram on the card also meet up with that heatsink?


----------



## spud107 (Dec 10, 2007)

if i find some sort of pads or something to put between em it would,


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 10, 2007)

Little bit of AS5?


----------



## spud107 (Dec 10, 2007)

its about 1mm gap so i need something else to fill that,
an bout 4mm between the 2 on top,
its gonna have an akasa amber 80mm blowing full whack on it too
then theres the 250mm on the side of case . . .


----------



## Wayward (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd like to join.  I missed the first club, but I should join now that it's back.  

My first system build was a AthlonXP Barton 2500+ back in 2003.  Since then I've built at least a dozen Socket A machines, and I still have one.  I'm going to loan it to a friend who needs a file server next week, but it's still technically mine.

That said, I have an AthlonXP Barton 2500+ with an unlocked multiplier sitting here.  I'm considering selling it, as it is one heck of a clocker.  Any ideas what it's worth?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 10, 2007)

spud107 said:


> got any pics of some mods for it? this pcb has the memory all on gpu side, if thats any help,



http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=30238


----------



## Darknova (Dec 10, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Ok so I'm actually at a loss for what to do with my XP rig.
> 
> Bear in mind I don't give a damn about benchmark records or anything like that. So no suggestions about hwbot, or leaving it folding 24/7.



Well?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 10, 2007)

WHS is dah bomb, i can WOL my PC and acess it remotely.


----------



## rhythmeister (Dec 10, 2007)

Let me in! I have a mint Soltek Qbic EQ3702a (NF2 IGP chipset) here with 2Gb of OCZ platinum PC3200, an 80GB master and 250GB slave in there! 6800 series cards don't run in it even with a 250W psu with 14A on the 12V rail unfortunately


----------



## jeepdriver (Dec 10, 2007)

Just to let ya know, there are some socket A users out there.
Rig #1- Athlon XP 3000@2.16GHz
           Azza KT400 mobo
           1.5G Crucial DDR pc2700
           2x Seagate 120G harddrives- raid 1
           AIW 9000 Pro AGP
           Alienware case from early 2001
           Sony DRU-510 DVD burner
This machine runs 24/7

#2 - Athlon XP 1900@ 1.2GHz
       mobo- not sure, bought it on e-bay for $10.00
       512meg sdram
       10gig harddrive from an old IBM with ubuntu 6.06 installed
       160gig WD harddrive with ubuntu 7.04 installed
       generic cd drive
       case- stripped down bare chassis from IBM
       evga fx5500 pci vid card
This one also runs 24/7

Have 4 more rigs, but , these are the only 2 Socket A's


----------



## cdawall (Dec 10, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Well?



fold!

and this is filler since i cant have one word replys due to the knew forum rules


----------



## Darknova (Dec 10, 2007)

cdawall said:


> fold!
> 
> and this is filler since i cant have one word replys due to the knew forum rules



Didn't read my post did you?


----------



## Wayward (Dec 12, 2007)

That is one sweet mod, spud107.  Let us know how far you can push that thing.


----------



## spud107 (Dec 12, 2007)

not alot without needin to cool the mem too, my board goes from 1.5-1.85 for agp,
will prob try pushin it if/when i pick up another mb,
its was quite painful lookin at the fps in atitool compared to the x1950


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 13, 2007)

my tv card died! so i dont think ill be able tog et that agp card i wanted


----------



## Cuzza (Dec 13, 2007)

Fuck it my stuff only made $60 at auction! torn apart.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 14, 2007)

ur socket a stuff? damn dude, that sucks.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 17, 2007)

my sister wants back teh socket a rig, wants to give me back teh celeron .... nnooooOOOOoooOOOOOooooo


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 19, 2007)

Lol that is teh sux0rz


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 19, 2007)

i no wanty celeron


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't blame you, celeron's are crap compared to a Athlon XP.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2007)

Wtf? Don't dis da celeron! Celeron FTW!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 20, 2007)

478 celerons are junk.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2007)

Meh, could be worse.

Could be running an "Athlon 64 3400+ 2.4Ghz Stock "Venice" Socket 939".... 

LMAO


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 20, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> 478 celerons are junk.



Yeah...

Jr, isn't yours a 775?


----------



## Darknova (Dec 20, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Meh, could be worse.
> 
> Could be running an "Athlon 64 3400+ 2.4Ghz Stock "Venice" Socket 939"....
> 
> LMAO



Erm....not compared to a 478 celeron LOL. That's bloody awesome, just overclock the badboy to 2.6-2.8Ghz


----------



## wiak (Dec 20, 2007)

<- still got a Socket A mb, Athlon XP 2400+ ^^


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 20, 2007)

exactly .. i went from a PIII 800MHz to that and i could not tell the difference.

how much better (or worse) is a AMD Sempron 64 3000+ compared to teh socket A i have now?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2007)

@ 3991

You are correct sir!

@ Darknova

I was just kidding, I wouldn't mind overclocking that Venice core at all. As matter of fact, I have been thinking of going phenom, but that's all dependent on retail cost of release of Wolfdales.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 21, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> You are correct sir!



Thought so.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 25, 2007)

I wish everyone in my club a merry christmas


----------



## Wayward (Dec 25, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I wish everyone in my club a merry christmas



Thank you good sir.  And to you as well.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you as well 3991!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy new year every1 in the Socket A club!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 1, 2008)

Feliz año nuevo


----------



## Darknova (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year. MAy all your Socket A's be useful for yet another year!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 1, 2008)

I traded my Socket A CPU for a case.... For my socket 370 system


----------



## Darknova (Jan 1, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> I traded my Socket A CPU for a case



Traitor! Get out! lol.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 1, 2008)

I feel guilty now. lol.


----------



## Darknova (Jan 1, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> I feel guilty now. lol.



You're a disappointment


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 1, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> I traded my Socket A CPU for a case.... For my socket 370 system



Nooooooooo !!!!

All life as we know it has ended. We are now doomed! And on a serious note ......



Why?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 1, 2008)

Because I NEEDED a case, and didn't see the point in leaving my mobo out in the open.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 1, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> Because I NEEDED a case, and didn't see the point in leaving my mobo out in the open.



bah silly all u need is a carboard box with some holes poked in it!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't have any cardboard, or boxes :S


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 11, 2008)

Woohoo! Got some cardboard! Now to make me a case for my AN7 Overclocker! w00t!

How, exactly, do I do it? I failed miserably last time


----------



## strick94u (Jan 11, 2008)

my Dad still has my old 462 running flawless with a 9800 ati card that pc is bullet proof.
offered him my project 939 and he said no


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 16, 2008)

Would you like to join, strick94u?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 16, 2008)

in heres been dead


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 29, 2008)

Where you go 3991?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm right here 

There is currently no Socket 462 stories, as I've moved on.... After I get my AN7 fixed, another CPU, and a new cooling unit, I'll go back.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 29, 2008)

Mmmk, Just disappointed to see this club going to the gutters. BTW, I have 2 256 PC133 sticks, Anyone have a K7S5A and a duron chip they don't want anymore?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 29, 2008)

Isn't the K7S5A an ECS board?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes but you would be surprised as it was the king budget overclocking board for Socket A.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 29, 2008)

Hmm..I heard that ECS wasn't a good overclocker in general...maybe they made an exception for that board>???


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 29, 2008)

Their Socket A days weren't too too bad.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 29, 2008)

they went downhill after socket 7


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 29, 2008)

well well well.

Ive owned many a socket A's a Duron 900, Athlon 1000C, Athlon 1400B, XP1600, XP1700, XP1800, XP1900 XP2600, Sempron 2200, Sempron 3000

Duron I got to 1.1
Athlon 1400B to 1.56
XP1600 to 1.7
XP2600 to 2.3
Sempron 2200 to 2.0
Sempron 3000 to 2.4


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 29, 2008)

@ IRA
Exactly ...

@Candle

Out of those what would you say is the best OC?


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Mmmk, Just disappointed to see this club going to the gutters. BTW, I have 2 256 PC133 sticks, Anyone have a K7S5A and a duron chip they don't want anymore?



hehe, I got a 1400B that I think is dead, your welcome to it


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @ IRA
> Exactly ...
> 
> @Candle
> ...



the Sempron 3000 stock 1.8

I loved that Barton core


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, the bartons are nice cores 

Wanna join the club?


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 29, 2008)

why not lol


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 29, 2008)

Added you to the list


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2008)

i founded i 1400 MP  anyone have a spare mobo they want to send me?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 30, 2008)

You could always send me that CPU


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 31, 2008)

Just say no cdawall! LOL ....

 @ 3991


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 31, 2008)

lol i got one, not sure it works, yours for 10 bucks man, i pulled it outta a case i wanted, the comp shop said untested.


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 31, 2008)

delete


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 31, 2008)

To add to your comment, candle. Applebred's have a good success rate of unlocking the extra cache. After you do they perform like a barton but don't overclock as high with it.


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 31, 2008)

I think we need something so ill make it it LD


*AMD Duron Processors*
Spitfire 180nm​
L1-Cache: 64 + 64 KiB (Data + Instructions)
     L2-Cache: 64 KiB, fullspeed
     MMX, Extended MMX, 3DNow!, Extended 3DNow!
     Socket A (EV6)
     Front side bus: 100 MHz (200 MT/s)
     VCore: 1.50 V - 1.60 V
     First release: June 19, 2000
     Clockrate: 600 MHz - 950 MHz

Morgan 180nm​
L1-Cache: 64 + 64 KiB (Data + Instructions)
     L2-Cache: 64 KiB, fullspeed
     MMX, Extended MMX, 3DNow!, Extended 3DNow!, SSE
     Socket A (EV6)
     Front side bus: 100 MHz (200 MT/s)
     VCore: 1.75 V
     First release: August 20, 2001
     Clockrate: 900 MHz - 1300 MHz

Applebred 130nm​
L1-Cache: 64 + 64 KiB (Data + Instructions)
     L2-Cache: 64 KiB, fullspeed
     MMX, Extended MMX, 3DNow!, Extended 3DNow!, SSE
     Socket A (EV6)
     Front side bus: 133 MHz (266 MT/s)
     VCore: 1.5 V
     First release: August 21, 2003
     Clockrate: 1400 MHz - 1800 MHz


*AMD Athlon Processors*
Thunderbird 180nm​
L1-Cache: 64 + 64 KiB (Data + Instructions)
     L2-Cache: 256 KiB, fullspeed
     MMX, 3DNow!, Extended 3DNow!
     Slot A, Socket A (EV6)
     Front side bus: 100/133 MHz (200/266 MT/s)
     VCore: 1.7  V - 1.75 V
     First release: June 5, 2000
     Clockrate: 650 MHz - 1000 MHz, 600 MHz -1400 MHz, 1000 MHz - 1400 MHz (SlotA, B Model, C Model)


*AMD AthlonXP Processors*
Palomino 180nm​
L1-Cache: 64 + 64 KiB (Data + Instructions)
     L2-Cache: 256 KiB, fullspeed
     MMX, 3DNow!, Extended 3DNow!, SSE
     SSocket A (EV6)
     Front side bus: 133 MHz (266 MT/s)
     VCore: 1.75 V
     First release: October 9, 2001
     Clockrate: 1333 MHz - 1733 MHz

Thoroughbred A 130nm​
L1-Cache: 64 + 64 KiB (Data + Instructions)
     L2-Cache: 256 KiB, fullspeed
     MMX, 3DNow!, Extended 3DNow!, SSE
     SSocket A (EV6)
     Front side bus: 133 MHz (266 MT/s)
     VCore: 1.5 - 1.65 V
     First release: June 10, 2002
     Clockrate: 1400 MHz - 1800 MHz

Thoroughbred B 130nm​
L1-Cache: 64 + 64 KiB (Data + Instructions)
     L2-Cache: 256 KiB, fullspeed
     MMX, 3DNow!, Extended 3DNow!, SSE
     SSocket A (EV6)
     Front side bus: 133/166 MHz (266/333 MT/s)
     VCore: 1.5 - 1.65 V
     First release: August 21, 2002
     Clockrate: 1400 MHz - 2250 MHz

Thorton 130nm​
L1-Cache: 64 + 64 KiB (Data + Instructions)
     L2-Cache: 256 KiB, fullspeed
     MMX, 3DNow!, Extended 3DNow!, SSE
     SSocket A (EV6)
     Front side bus: 133/166/200 MHz (266/333/400 MT/s)
     VCore: 1.5 - 1.65 V
     First release: September 2003
     Clockrate: 1600 MHz - 2133 MHz

Barton 130nm​
L1-Cache: 64 + 64 KiB (Data + Instructions)
     L2-Cache: 512 KiB, fullspeed
     MMX, 3DNow!, Extended 3DNow!, SSE
     SSocket A (EV6)
     Front side bus: 166/200 MHz (333/400 MT/s)
     VCore: 1.65 V
     First release: February 10, 2003
     Clockrate: 1833 MHz - 2333 MHz


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 1, 2008)

lol np, just some basic info, also Socket A Semprons use the ThroughbredB, Thorton, and Barton cores so look at the AXP for sempron refrance.


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow this is a very handy club. I have been getting some older hardware together and am down to looking for the CPU. Here is what I have so far.
Corsiar XMS 3200C2 1GB (2x512MB) DDR400 CAS 2-3-3-6 BH5
DFI LANPARTY NFII ULTRA B - Skt A
9800 Pro

It is a comp for my son who is only 7 years old but will need it for games and homework.. Eventually. ( Plus it gives me an excuse to O/C another PC)

What CPU should I get? I want to O/C it.


----------



## KBD (Feb 23, 2008)

I still got a socket A rig, that i had from about 2002, it was my main system till i put together my current PC. It is a Duron Morgan 1.3 Ghz (never OCed it) with a XFX 361BS Mach 4, VIA KLE133 Chipset mobo, 768 MB of Kingston Value PC133 SDRAM, 20 gig IBM HD, Radeon       X1300 PCI vid card and SB Live! Value 5.1 PCI sound card.

So what happened to this club? Is it dead?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, 

It is still alive I just dont have much time on my hands to maintain it that well. Since 3991's been banned, it's not been a very popular club.

Thank you for the bump though. Also, that was a pretty kickin' rig you had a few years ago! I like it!


----------



## KBD (Feb 23, 2008)

Too bad, i guess i could still join though, right? Reminisce about the good ol' Socket A days, may be even overclock this old horse for the fun of it, that sorta thing. BTW i still got this old rig, it's sitting in my closet collecting dust, i haven't powered it up for almost 10 months. It did serve me well for a long time though, i should prolly get it out and take some pics and post em here, if anyone is still interested in this of course.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh of course you can join. 

Sure throw us a few pics, I can include a link to the post in my overclock leaderboard!


----------



## KBD (Feb 23, 2008)

Yep, sure thing, just gotta get it cleaned up a bit, so should be done some time soon. I just want to make its ok to post em in this thread, i know these clubs have all these arcane rules and stuff so thats why i'm asking.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 23, 2008)

This club is pretty close to no-holds-barred. Anything to do with Socket A goes here. It can be a gallery, overclock database, or just to chat about bridge mods.


----------



## dj_dn (Feb 23, 2008)

Im not certain that i can post this hear but if any one needs a Athlon XP-M 1800+ (unlocked multiplier). If ever, send me a PM.

Heres a link 1800


----------



## KBD (Feb 23, 2008)

Sounds good, i'll try to get em posted this weekend


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 23, 2008)

I would take it if I had something to use it on. All my socket a boards are fried from ESD or broke in half from moving recently. ^^^ YAY!


----------



## KBD (Feb 23, 2008)

dj_dn said:


> Im not certain that i can post this hear but if any one needs a Athlon XP-M 1800+ (unlocked multiplier). If ever, send me a PM.
> 
> Heres a link 1800




Try the buy/sell/trade forum, may be better luck selling it there?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 27, 2008)

Something he wanted me to pass on while talking to him via AIM:


> "When I get back, March 7th 2008, I will start to re-keep track of the club and members...Till then plz keep the Socket A club alive!. Thanks, 3991vhtes"



Thanks guys!


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 27, 2008)

im aware of that


----------



## KBD (Feb 29, 2008)

Last week i promised to post some pics of my old Socket A system so today i finally had the time to do it so here they are, though the cable management kinda sucks, i never learned to work well with IDE cables.

http://img.techpowerup.org/080229/DSCN4697.jpg

ATI Radeon X1300 PCI:

http://img.techpowerup.org/080229/DSCN4699.jpg

Full specs: Duron Morgan 1.3 Ghz, XFX 361BS Mach 4, VIA KLE133 Chipset mobo, 1 GB of Kingston Value PC133 SDRAM (not 768 MB as i posted earlier), 20 gig IBM IDE HD, Radeon    X1300 PCI vid card, Powmax 300W PSU, Lite-on DVD-R IDE, DVD-ROM IDE (forget which brand), LAN card, Vantec 80mm exhaust fan (84 CFM, 5700 RPM! extremely loud SOB), floppy drive, sound onboard (gave away my old Creative card).


----------



## cdawall (Feb 29, 2008)

KBD said:


> Last week i promised to post some pics of my old Socket A system so today i finally had the time to do it so here they are, though the cable management kinda sucks, i never learned to work well with IDE cables.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080229/DSCN4697.jpg
> 
> ...



run 3dm03 on it and get a free 3850 if its the lowest score 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=53961


----------



## KBD (Feb 29, 2008)

You think, they probably got people competeting with Pentium 2s out there. Actually what i can do is remove video card and use onboard video, is that allowed?

Edit: not gonna work for me, they are giving out an AGP card, i only got PCI and PCI-e, no AGP.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 29, 2008)

KBD said:


> You think, they probably got people competeting with Pentium 2s out there. Actually what i can do is remove video card and use onboard video, is that allowed?
> 
> Edit: not gonna work for me, they are giving out an AGP card, i only got PCI and PCI-e, no AGP.



see the agp card its worth $250+


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 29, 2008)

Check out post #2 KBD! Updated!


----------



## KBD (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanx JR, next step: will try to overclock it for the fun of it. Are there any special rules for ocing Socket A, do general AMD principles apply?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 29, 2008)

they oc very similar to intels


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 1, 2008)

There is one small difference though cdawall. On the older AMD chips it is possible to unlock the multiplier. Just an FYI in case you didn't know.

Alot of times you will notice you will be FSB limited so upping the vcore and multiplier one notch then upping the fsb is the most successful way of overclocking them.


----------



## KBD (Mar 1, 2008)

I found this guide on Anandtech:

http://www.anandtech.com/showdoc.aspx?i=1345&p=1

I'm gonna read through it and see what i can do with this. BTW i'm not familiar with intel ocing at all.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah, pretty good guide. As far as chips go though, you have a pretty decent clocker on your hands. 

Look into seeing if you can unlock the L2 cache on your chip. If you can it may make it perform like a barton core.


----------



## KBD (Mar 1, 2008)

OK, let's see what happens.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2008)

just got a free sempron 1ghz and KT600 board when i get it to windows i will post some oc pics


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 25, 2008)

sweet, I am waiting for my 3000+ to arrive in the mail and I can build mine. I should be able to get a decent O/C out of it. What temps should it get at idle?? I have an Arctic freezer for it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice! I am going to make a prediction. 2.7Ghz @ 38-42C idle.


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice! I am going to make a prediction. 2.7Ghz @ 38-42C idle.



I will let you know shortly I am expecting it to arrive today.... All I need then is a  case but I can build it on the desk for now just to see if it works hehe.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 27, 2008)

Any luck Craigleberry?


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 27, 2008)

Nope I am still waiting for the postie. I am off to buy a cheap ATX Case will post pics soon as I can.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Mar 27, 2008)

IMPORTANT UPDATE:

The club founder, Me, is back from a trip at the Ban Motel.


----------



## pagalms (Mar 27, 2008)

Can i join? My OCing rig is socket A based


----------



## 3991vhtes (Mar 27, 2008)

yeah dude...if you own a socket a rig, you're more than welcome to join


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 27, 2008)

im growing weary of my socket A rig ...


----------



## 3991vhtes (Mar 27, 2008)

lol, why?

Here's my latest OC on my Abit AN7 with a Mobile Athlon XP 1600+ T-Bred
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=322553


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 27, 2008)

it cant manage the workload.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 27, 2008)

I just wanted to give a big warm welcome back to 3991!

EDIT: And c'mon 3991, that isn't your best!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 27, 2008)

welcome back d00d!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Mar 27, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> it cant manage the workload.



that stinks... 



JrRacinFan said:


> I just wanted to give a big warm welcome back to 3991!
> 
> EDIT: And c'mon 3991, that isn't your best!



thanks, and unfourtinatly (sp?), I no longer have that system... I KNOW i could of gone higher, but i hit a thermal wall. (96C um....) lol.


----------



## pagalms (Mar 27, 2008)

Here it is:







Right now there is Duron 750Mhz in it. 10 seconds fun with pencil and multi is unlocked 
I have also Duron 1,1Ghz (pretty damaged core, but still running), Athlon 2500+ barton (bad OCer, only 2,15 or 2,2 Ghz max) and dead Athlon 1800+ TB. 2700+ and 1700+ is waiting for me


----------



## 3991vhtes (Mar 27, 2008)

I see you have a Abit NF7, the AN7's big brother!!!


----------



## pagalms (Mar 27, 2008)

Yep NF7. I've done some mods to it. Latest one - added power/reset buttons on the board 
I'll post my scores bit later.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 27, 2008)

Heya pagalms! See post #2, I added a link to your post.


----------



## pagalms (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't even know - i have to laugh or cry about this or just hit myself with banana 
THIS THING ISN'T OCING AT ALL 




http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=336424

Some benching with mr i-am-not-benchable-over-2ghz:






I didn't run superpi cuz no fun to run it without tweaks and i can't think today (i'm sick right now and have terrible headache) 

BTW vdroop mod done today and now board have a nice overvoltage: 1,825 in BIOS -> 1,952 CPU-Z

One of my Durons survived 2,336V vcore today


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 28, 2008)

Well if you cant break 2Ghz, might as well throw it under the mobile mod and pull up your fsb and drop your multi. Maybe even up your multi to 11.5 and see if it posts.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 28, 2008)

what do u suggest for a heap file server upgrade ?


----------



## pagalms (Mar 28, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well if you cant break 2Ghz, might as well throw it under the mobile mod and pull up your fsb and drop your multi. Maybe even up your multi to 11.5 and see if it posts.



Thanks, but mobile mod doesn't work on it. I can reach 2188MHZ, but it's not benchable anymore.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Mar 28, 2008)

IRA, maybe a Tyan dual socket A mobo, and a pair of Athlon MP's.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Mar 28, 2008)

Jr, Update post 2!:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1456.html


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have to wait untill Monday to get my Athlon XP 3000+. I missed the postie on Friday ggrrr.
I hope it is a Barton.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Mar 29, 2008)

I love the barton cores


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 29, 2008)

That totally bites CBerry. The anticipation thickens! 

Post 2 updated!!!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Mar 29, 2008)

And remember, vote high....please


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 29, 2008)

You got a 7/10 from me, good cable management.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Mar 29, 2008)

too bad the location of the ATX power connector, that really messed things up


----------



## 3991vhtes (Mar 29, 2008)

My laptop is Socket A 

It's a eMachines M5305
I traded my Abit AN7 system for it. I miss the other PC, but I'm lovin the laptop


----------



## pagalms (Mar 29, 2008)

It means opened multi?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Mar 29, 2008)

yep... When I get another OC socket A board, I'm gonna pull the CPU outta here, and OC it


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 30, 2008)

The anticipation of my cpu arriving is killing me so I put the system together this morning.
Here are some pics....












Anyway it is always hard to do good cable managment with IDE ribbons but it will be o.k.
Specs
MOTHERBOARD- DFI LANPARTY NFII ULTRA B - Skt A
RAM- CORSAIR 512MB Memory PC3200 DDR RAM (VS512MB400) DDR400 x2
GPU- ATI 9800 PRO 128mb
CPU- ATHLON XP 3000+ (when it gets here!)
TV TUNER- LEADTEK TV20000 BT878
PSU- Usicase 450W 
CASE- Usicase
DVD- ROM
HDD- 2 x 20GB HDD IDE
O/S XP PRO
2 VERY HAPPY 5 and 7 YEAR OLD STEP SONS


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 30, 2008)

Rig gallery updated in your honor, Craigleberry! BTW: Nice cables!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 30, 2008)

hey craigle, if you ever use a big cooler such as the TT big typhoon or the Thermalright SI-97 with a 120 MM adapted fan, you may have to remove the aft fan and mount it externally.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 30, 2008)

how do yall upload images?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 30, 2008)

check out the images- sorry its not any better but its a Phone cam


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes Lucky this is just for my kids to play with..I know it would be a tight squeeze fitting a big air cooler.(My main rig has a Thermalright IFX-14) I will just whack some mx-2 on and lap that heatsink O/C the cpu with that ram I should (touch wood) get an o.k result. Nice Motherboard eidairaman1 lol.
Edit... I will need some help with Overclocking this puppy.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 30, 2008)

Updated post 2 eidairaman1. C'mon guys post those mad overclocks so I can put them on the leaderboard also!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 30, 2008)

no major overclocks for me until i get cooling for NB,SB,VRMs, lap the big typhoon Cooler lapped, Bios from NEO over at DFI Club, and possibly a few large intake fans 120. Also Craigle, the Motherboard is the same one you have for your kids system


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 30, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> no major overclocks for me until i get cooling for NB,SB,VRMs, lap the big typhoon Cooler lapped, Bios from NEO over at DFI Club, and possibly a few large intake fans 120. Also Craigle, the Motherboard is the same one you have for your kids system



Yer thats why I said nice motherboard eidairaman1 in my last post.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 30, 2008)

system specs tell it all, maximum overclock i could obtain was 2.36 GHz but with the current bios and cooling thats the limit, with better cooling and a different bios i can probably obtain 2.5GHz at the least, as some have reached 2.7-3.0GHz on this pup, not bad for old technology eh?


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 30, 2008)

@Craigleberry.

LOL!
Nice looking old skool PC!
The case doesn't have bad layout.
Better than mine anyway.
The motherboard has some nice colours.
Haven't seen a DVD/CD drive that big in a while.


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 30, 2008)

Nuffin wrong with old socket a CPU's. The first pc I built was a socket a, I fried the chip with too much voltage cracked the sads with it and basicly switched to Intel. But I had some spare stuff lying around and the kids keep on getting on my pc moving files around the place so I thought time to build em one. Plus I will learn more about Networking and filesharing in the process. Its all good. 
LOL Widjaja hasnt seen a DVD rom that big in a while hehehe I have a draw full of hdd's and old cd roms and the like lots of old skool crapola that I have pulled from systems over the years... My fiance is sick of tripping over it lol.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 30, 2008)

not to mention lock it down so they cant do anything but run stuff you install, and surf the internet at sites you approve. BTW i wouldnt recommend overclocking more than 5MHz at a time to prevent any failure, also make sure the timings for the ram are Factory spec before doing overclocking heh (easiest way to get core speed up)


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 30, 2008)

Socket A aren't that sensitive to overclocking are they?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 30, 2008)

my motherboard certainly doesnt like being pushed hard all at once, its a gradual build up, but it seems 2.36GHz is the max i can obtain with the current setup here are the results of my 205x11 overclock.


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 30, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Socket A aren't that sensitive to overclocking are they?



I dont think they do as well as the core 2 duo's. But we will see... just as long as I dont kill this one


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm almost certain the AMD CPU's are clocked closer to the limit than C2D.
X2 3800+ will most of the time clock just as high or higher then the higher end X2 CPU's.
This is coming from a 939skt user.


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 30, 2008)

Havnt had a great deal to do with amd's but it would seem that way.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 30, 2008)

well here is the aquamark 3 score with the CPU at 207x11

Only Problem im having with aquamark 3 is the monitor will blank out with flicker returning to the results screen, im having to do a hard reset (pull power) on the monitor to return it to function- i am unsure what causes that. The Other Thing is with the Overclock the 3D mark Score went down to 3989 Points.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2008)

i have a ECS KT600-a sempron 1ghz and 512mb of ct-5 (does 500mhz 2-3-2-6) sitting next to me waiting for a HDD to run


----------



## 3991vhtes (Mar 30, 2008)

i have a 10GB one. I think it works, want it? Pay shipping and it's yours.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> i have a 10GB one. I think it works, want it? Pay shipping and it's yours.



i think i can get my 60GB maxtor working again if not i'll PM you about that


----------



## 3991vhtes (Mar 30, 2008)

Download the maxtor maxblast software, version 5. It's a pain in the ass to work with, but it does wonder's with drives


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> Download the maxtor maxblast software, version 5. It's a pain in the ass to work with, but it does wonder's with drives



it will only work if the drive will boot past the BIOS


----------



## 3991vhtes (Mar 30, 2008)

oh... so true.


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 30, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> well here is the aquamark 3 score with the CPU at 207x11
> 
> Only Problem im having with aquamark 3 is the monitor will blank out with flicker returning to the results screen, im having to do a hard reset (pull power) on the monitor to return it to function- i am unsure what causes that. The Other Thing is with the Overclock the 3D mark Score went down to 3989 Points.



Strange are you using LCD or CRT? I will try and beat that score yo but will not get close .... I just read in yer specs you have X1950 pro agp I only have 9800 pro in my socket a rig. I just had a bit of a shock with my main rig... Turned it on this morning and ran cpu-z , core temp and Orthos just to see that it was still stable and after 30 seconds Orthos returned error!!! I rebooted looked in bios and found the ram divider was set to Auto It should be on 2 and I never changed it. Seems we have gremlins living at our house It works fine now but geez I tell ya what I was thinking the worst


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 30, 2008)

its an Analog LCD from 2001, this problem occurred in past with 3d mark but seems stable, im going to try 210x11 with 1.675 Vcore, see where i can get, also the ram is tweaked 6 3 3 2 1T

Here is my Scores with 210x11 at 1.675 Vcore


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice scores man... Hey I finished the pc this afternoon. Just figuring out the right drivers and stuff. I took the FSB up 5 MHz and ran cpuz just for a look. Why when I look at the volts is it up and down like a pair of old moles pants? Edit.. Nevermind silly me the volts was still on Auto ajusted to 1.6 Manual for cpu and unsur on the volts for my ram 2.75 I think I know the timings are 2-3-3-6


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 31, 2008)

Makes me want to OC my old XP-M(s). Hmmm... the good ol' days of 2.6GHz.

:drool:


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 31, 2008)

Its a bit of fun hehe I am getting addicted I think


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Craigleberry, when your done tweaking, post your highest clock for us. So I can add you to our leaderboard.

Also, speaking of which, nice clock as is for now!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Mar 31, 2008)

+1 Nice OC!!

Go higher


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 1, 2008)

OMG I have issues with my motherboard it wont post after adjusting Ram divider. All 4 Led's are on no beep. shit. I might have to do a looooong cmos clear??? Any ideas?
I have tried clearing the cmos and about to try long clear. Fwew 15 minute clear worked.


----------



## pagalms (Apr 1, 2008)

Yesterday's work (It's the same 2500+) 




http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=338190

Right now i'm playing with SPD to shave off some time in spi


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice work man mine is running @2.28 GHz ATM. Still getting used to all of the different settings in the bios. 1.65 volts hey how come cpu-z screenie has no volts?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 1, 2008)

AARRRGH!

I'm so going to have to see how far I can push my XP-Ms before I give the machine away.


----------



## pagalms (Apr 1, 2008)

Madness 






No tweaks at all - just bit edited SPD, tight timings and OC.
I think i can get sub 50 @ 2Ghz with some tweaks 



Craigleberry said:


> Nice work man mine is running @2.28 GHz ATM. Still getting used to all of the different settings in the bios. 1.65 volts hey how come cpu-z screenie has no volts?



I took screenie from validation. There was 1,9 or even 2v. It's possible to hit 2,2Ghz with lower voltage, but yesterday was my high voltage day 
BTW board has a nice overvoltage after vdroop mod - 1,775 in bios -> 1,9 real/cpu-z.


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 1, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> OMG I have issues with my motherboard it wont post after adjusting Ram divider. All 4 Led's are on no beep. shit. I might have to do a looooong cmos clear??? Any ideas?
> I have tried clearing the cmos and about to try long clear. Fwew 15 minute clear worked.



LOL!
Maybe I can OC it a bit more this way. . . . . .no post.

I've had weird things like that happen to my old rig though.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 2, 2008)

@widjaja I didnt want to admit it but I may as well own up...... When it wouldnt POST after adjusting the RAM I Went to rest CMOS with the jumper.... , and of course me being used to my GIGABYTE Mobo (which if you make a mistake or go to far it will automaticly revert to stock and POST) I left the jumper set to clear and that is why it wouldnt POST silly me over reacted and started to panic after some serious googling I realized I had the jumper round the wrong way.... rofl



InnocentCriminal said:


> AARRRGH!
> 
> I'm so going to have to see how far I can push my XP-Ms before I give the machine away.



Any results yet?
Here are my latest


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2008)

Craigleberry said:
			
		

> Any results yet?



Unfortunately I don't have any free time to take my old man's rig apart as he's using it and I don't have any time. 

I will however, once I've sourced all my components so I can upgrade my current set up, will start on pushing the little XP-M. I have to do a L12 Wire-trick so that I can get the 400MHz FSB stable on the FN45 motherboard that I'll be using. 

If only I still had my friends DDR500 to try out...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 2, 2008)

i forgot to tell you but the ram divider doesnt work too well, i think youd need a 3rd party bios to enable that function fully.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 3, 2008)

What is the go with the SPD Settings my ram is capable of ddr500 but just do not know how to set the thing up properly


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 3, 2008)

I would have thought it'd have said on the modules the tightest timings they can have at DDR500. If they don't use CPU-Z, that should tell you.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 4, 2008)

Craigleberry, I know you want to send that barton my way. 

lol.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 4, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> Craigleberry, I know you want to send that barton my way.
> 
> lol.



oh hush ur getting a sempy


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 4, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> Craigleberry, I know you want to send that barton my way.
> 
> lol.



You would probly know what to do with it more than I would. lol.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 4, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> You would probly know what to do with it more than I would. lol.



he would probably kill it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2008)

Craigleberry, the one thing i suggest majorly upgrading before overclocking is the Chipset Cooling, My NB temps are what i think is limiting the CPU, because at startup it states the CPU is at 40 Degrees, well i have a IR Temperature Gun here, shot the CPU and the NB, well its the NB that is at 40 degrees and the CPU is at say 36 Degrees, this is under non ambient temperature conditions.


----------



## Cuzza (Apr 4, 2008)

Keep up the good work lads, just thought I'd let you know I was out running in London yesterday, came across Athlon Road! Gotta get a pic of that sign for yas.


----------



## pagalms (Apr 4, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> Keep up the good work lads, just thought I'd let you know I was out running in London yesterday, came across Athlon Road! Gotta get a pic of that sign for yas.


In 1280x1024 please 

Btw i made a memory cooler for socket A OC'ing rig today


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2008)

needs to be shrouded for maximum effectiveness


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 4, 2008)

He's right, get some cardboard on all sides of that thing.


----------



## pagalms (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for ideas guys


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 4, 2008)

Not a problem!

^^


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 4, 2008)

Holy shit! I forgot to add you to the list, InnocentCriminal! Sorry!

*edites member list*

*feels better after i readded InnocentCriminal to the list*


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 5, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Craigleberry, the one thing i suggest majorly upgrading before overclocking is the Chipset Cooling, My NB temps are what i think is limiting the CPU, because at startup it states the CPU is at 40 Degrees, well i have a IR Temperature Gun here, shot the CPU and the NB, well its the NB that is at 40 degrees and the CPU is at say 36 Degrees, this is under non ambient temperature conditions.



That might explain the random crashes I have been getting with this rig.... Still working all of the bugs out before I O/C any higher. How much voltage can these bartons handle?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, my mobile AMD Athlon XP-M 2600+ barton could manage 2.1V


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 5, 2008)

Geez thats high volts man....
And what do ya make of these temps?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Well craigleberry, you may want to try the extreme method of Trying a 3rd Party Bios, i have Hellfire 3EG Rev 2 in, im thinking of trying a NEO bios from here once i get everything prepped

http://csd.dficlub.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1592

The next extreme is to do this but for a kids system, there is no need to do this as it could go bad

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=2322


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow man that is crazy stuff to do to my kids pc lol


----------



## pagalms (Apr 6, 2008)

What about coldbugs for socket A cpu's? Can i put some dry ice on them? I have an idea how to make a mini DI pot.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 6, 2008)

what are you talking about? 0_o'


----------



## pagalms (Apr 6, 2008)

Can soc A cpu's work under pot with dry ice (about -50°C)? Isn't it too cold for soc A?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 6, 2008)

i wouldnt know because ive always aircooled, problem is possibly the core may become brittle, also the extreme cold mixed with room temperature could cause moisture buildup thus frying the chip, but sure go ahead and try it, but id recommend a 3rd party bios, PC 3500-4800 DDR, and better cooling for the NB and SB, and also cooling for the VRMs and other chips that may get hot.


----------



## pagalms (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks 
I allready have Tictac's D26 Black Mantaray BIOS, DDR500 RAM, lapped NB and additional cooling on both bridges & mosfets near cpu + Vdd, Vdimm and Vdroop mods.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 6, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> Geez thats high volts man....
> And what do ya make of these temps?



holy shiz @ 128C

the 42C is fine. I ran my mobile barton 24/7 @ 59C IDLE for about a month and a half


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 6, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sorry guys there will be no more updates to this post. Not until 3991 can pull his head out of his butt.



All cause I don't like Dale Jr? LOL.

BTW, post reported


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 6, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> holy shiz @ 128C
> 
> the 42C is fine. I ran my mobile barton 24/7 @ 59C IDLE for about a month and a half



I know I am not too sure what it is thats @120 Deg  if someone could help me with that? I think its the GPU Temp


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 6, 2008)

I think I may still have my SN45G profile for SpeedFan - I'll have a bash at looking for it when I'm home.

*UPDATE:* What motherboard are you using Craig? No wait, I've found your previous post. Unfortunately I can't find a profile for your board, only the nForce 3 version. Wonder if that would work...


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 8, 2008)

Temps are fine running everest . 40 deg for cpu idle have not tested load temps yet. I am going to lap the heatsink on the weekend.


----------



## Evo85 (Apr 8, 2008)

Just found this club and wanted to say hello.  

 Devout Socket A fan here. So much so that I just cant bring myself to move to the dual/quad cores when my Athlon XP still does everything I need.

 So hello to all the Socket A fans out there. Good to know Im not the only one left.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome buddy!

Managed to OC your CPU at all?


----------



## Evo85 (Apr 8, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Welcome buddy!
> 
> Managed to OC your CPU at all?




Actually, no. I have 3 Athlon XP cores. 1 XP2200 and 2 3200. I have been toying with the idea of OC'ing one of the 3200's though. Think I still have the guide stashed somewhere. The one thing holding me back atm is getting better case cooling and a better CPU cooler.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> Temps are fine running everest . 40 deg for cpu idle have not tested load temps yet. I am going to lap the heatsink on the weekend.



whats the clock rate the CPU is at, also a major suggestion, use a IR thermometer gun and shoot the CPU and NB.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 8, 2008)

Right, my 2GB DDR500 arrived today. So, if I get time this week I'll have a bash at OC'ing my old XP-M 2400+.... MUHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 9, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> whats the clock rate the CPU is at, also a major suggestion, use a IR thermometer gun and shoot the CPU and NB.



I have a thermal sensor on the case (not sure how accurate it is) I placed that right into the heatsink of the northbridge and highest that reads is 40 deg. I will have to aquire one of those guns.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 10, 2008)

ya i just discovered the System temp and CPU temp are backwards, in detection anyway, so my CPU actually runs cooler than the chipset does, since the AC is back on the Ambient Temps are back to normal, CPU being at 28 Degrees and Chipset at 32 Degrees, im pretty sure with better Chipset cooling the chipset will be able to handle overclocks alot better.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 10, 2008)

can i join? I am getting the stuff to build a socket A server.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 10, 2008)

Yer I may have to stick a thermalright northbridge cooler on mine and lap the heatsink . I cannot believe how it performs. With the 9800 pro it runs all of my sons games 1024x768 no probs on med to high sttings. I figured out the random crashes were due to the 8.3 cats I roled back to 7.6 and works well now. I will post another image later with the heatsink fitted. lol. @_p o s pc I couldnt see why they wouldnt let you join .


----------



## Evo85 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have never had any luck With any Cats above 7.7. Best 3DMark score I got was with 7.7 so I never use any above that.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> Yer I may have to stick a thermalright northbridge cooler on mine and lap the heatsink . I cannot believe how it performs. With the 9800 pro it runs all of my sons games 1024x768 no probs on med to high sttings. I figured out the random crashes were due to the 8.3 cats I roled back to 7.6 and works well now. I will post another image later with the heatsink fitted. lol. @_p o s pc I couldnt see why they wouldnt let you join .



Hey did you happen to try the Hotfix Cats instead of the Default cats, AGP cards it seems use the Hotfix Driver, 8.1s run good for this 1950 Pro, just hope 8.3s and 8.4s do well.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 11, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hey did you happen to try the Hotfix Cats instead of the Default cats, AGP cards it seems use the Hotfix Driver, 8.1s run good for this 1950 Pro, just hope 8.3s and 8.4s do well.



I didnt bother and I figure that when AMD were making the 7.6,7.7's ect... They were more focused on the older type cards. Its fine now the way it is. Although when I know the temps are O.K for sure I will pump up that O/C.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 12, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can i join? I am getting the stuff to build a socket A server.



With some mods you can use 2 Athlon XP-M CPUs in Place of the Athlon MP, so you can have 2 3200+ running instead of 2800+


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 12, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> With some mods you can use 2 Athlon XP-M CPUs in Place of the Athlon MP, so you can have 2 3200+ running instead of 2800+



link me to the mods! If i can do something like that then i will. well atleast try unless i know i can't do it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 12, 2008)

http://fab51.com/index-e.html


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 12, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> http://fab51.com/index-e.html



where is that at? I couldn't find it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 12, 2008)

its bridge modifications to the CPU

http://fab51.com/cpu/barton/athlon-e23.html


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 14, 2008)

where is our dear leader?


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 14, 2008)

Dunno


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2008)

permabanned


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL!

Gutted, what for?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2008)

no clue


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh right, nevermind... I'm hungry.


----------



## dchrsf (Apr 14, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.com/David.Fleisch/MyCustomPCBuild

Made a few changes like higher speed fan for cpu and added a PCI sata controller, but looks basically the same now.

Can anyone say how much the cpu temp reading on the NF7-S v2 is off by? I get about 55c load @ 2.4ghz. It has more in it, but gets too high in temps. BTW this is a 3200


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2008)

anyone got a socket A cpu they will send to me if i pay shipping?(must be working)


----------



## dchrsf (Apr 14, 2008)

I got a nice 2700+ that would work well on a keychain.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2008)

dchrsf said:


> I got a nice 2700+ that would work well on a keychain.



I forgot to say that i need a WORKING CPU.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 15, 2008)

Mine works but I need it hehehe.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 16, 2008)

well, here is a update to my machine, I Jumped the FSB to 217 dropped the Multi to 10.5, increased Vcore to 1.70 from 1.65, Relaxed Timings from 6332 1T to 8 333 2T (about SPD Default)

Default CPU SPeed is 1867MHz (133x14 1.45 Vcore), it is at 2278.5 which is 411.5 MHz difference

Seems stable, with that increase there is 200 Point difference in 3D Mark from 2.2 GHz


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

no more news Craigle?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sounds like you upped the Multiplier to 12 from 11 because it seems AXP 3200 didnt overclock that well.

I currently have my CPU at 218x10.5 (2289MHz) at 26 Degrees Idle.


dchrsf said:


> http://picasaweb.google.com/David.Fleisch/MyCustomPCBuild
> 
> Made a few changes like higher speed fan for cpu and added a PCI sata controller, but looks basically the same now.
> 
> Can anyone say how much the cpu temp reading on the NF7-S v2 is off by? I get about 55c load @ 2.4ghz. It has more in it, but gets too high in temps. BTW this is a 3200


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 18, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone got a socket A cpu they will send to me if i pay shipping?(must be working)



Ive got an entire working Socket A computer. Case, drives, GPU, CPU, RAM, etc.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ive got an entire working Socket A computer. Case, drives, GPU, CPU, RAM, etc.



Whats the CPU? is it unlocked?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 18, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Whats the CPU? is it unlocked?



AMD Athlon XP 1500+ Thoroughbred 333Mhz FSB @ ~1.8GHz.

Overclocked to 2.1 (i think thats what I had it at) I could make it read as a 2100+.

This is according to a text file I have on my flash drive of system specs for the computer:


PSU: 450 watt 

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-7N400 PRO 2 REV 2 FK BIOS

Processor: AMD Athlon XP 1500+ Thoroughbred 333Mhz FSB @ ~1.8GHz

Memory: Corsair 1GB DDR400 PC3200

Hard Drive: Maxtor 40GB HDD, Maxtor 30GB HDD

Video Card: Gigabyte nVidia GeForce FX5200

Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit

Optical Drive1: Memorex CD Burner

Optical Drive2: Unknown brand CD-ROM


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Currently up to 219x10.5 for the CPU, Rock Stable Idle temp is 25C


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 18, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> AMD Athlon XP 1500+ Thoroughbred 333Mhz FSB @ ~1.8GHz.
> 
> Overclocked to 2.1 (i think thats what I had it at) I could make it read as a 2100+.
> 
> ...



I just need CPU and ram how much?


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 18, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> no more news Craigle?



Not as yet I need to know everything is alright temp wise before I pump more volts into this pup.


----------



## pagalms (Apr 18, 2008)

I traded my Athlon 2500+ Barton  for Sempron 2500+ TB. I'll have a lot of fun with this one. Got 43,49 sec @ 1M and 2426 Mhz (1750 stock)  till now. I know i can get better score in 1M, just need to do some more tweaks. Copy-waza will be one of them. 
Also got Athlon 2700+ for free today, but looks like it's dead and maybe i know why. And damit, that bastard has unlocked/unlockable multiplier. 
How i hate things like these


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 18, 2008)

Id rather try to sell it as a whole and not part it out since its the only socket A system I have. And I know you dont want to buy the whole thing. If I cant sell it, I was going to turn it into a CSS or CoD4 server or somethin. 

Sorry.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 18, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Id rather try to sell it as a whole and not part it out since its the only socket A system I have. And I know you dont want to buy the whole thing. If I cant sell it, I was going to turn it into a CSS or CoD4 server or somethin.
> 
> Sorry.



Its fine.  I am just trying to get my first socket A rig.I traded my Intel P3 for a Socket A board....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

well Craigle, i pumped the Voltage up as a precaution for instability,

Current Specs are in Specs Link


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 20, 2008)

My Northbridge and southbridge heatsinks feel hot to touch dont like that.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> My Northbridge and southbridge heatsinks feel hot to touch dont like that.



Most definitely get better cooling for VRMs, NB and SB.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 20, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Most definitely get better cooling for VRMs, NB and SB.



What are you using man?


----------



## pagalms (Apr 20, 2008)

Here's how i keep my board cool:

Northbridge (+8cm fan on it)








Southbridge







And mosfets






All these heatsinks are attached with Zalman thermal adhesive


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Craigle, the Cooling i have is stock for the NB and SB, nothing on VRMs, CPU is Thermalright SI-97

My Problem i hit 225x10.5- it was 3Dmark06 and Aquamark3 Stable until it BSOD into a x00008E or w/e the BSOD code was, Dropped it back down to 220x10.5 until further notice.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Crap i couldnt hold the Overclock at 220 either, i adjusted down to 205x11, which technically does about the same as the CPU being at higher FSB with lower Multiplier in 3Dmarks, i adjusted the ram back to 2 3 3 6, forgot to adjust the 1T setting tho.


----------



## pagalms (Apr 22, 2008)

Guys do you know any tweaks for wPrime? I know only that scores are better on Vista than XP, but my rig will flip up if i install Vista on it.
I was like WTF????????????????????????????? when i got over 2 minutes in wprime 32M while others got 1min 15sec on same freq (2325Mhz) with Sempron 2500+.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 15, 2008)

club dead?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 15, 2008)

isn't the owner of the club banned?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 15, 2008)

anyone here have a socket A CPU they don't want? I still need one to get my rig up...


----------



## Evo85 (May 15, 2008)

I have a 2200 and a 3200 I believe. Ill double check tonight to make sure I still have them both.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 15, 2008)

Evo85 said:


> I have a 2200 and a 3200 I believe. Ill double check tonight to make sure I still have them both.



if you do how much? Also does atleast one work?


----------



## Evo85 (May 16, 2008)

I do have a 2200 and 3200. They worked fine when I last had them in. Though I would like to stress them with Orthos over the weekend to be sure they are g2g.  So let me do that then we can go from there.


----------



## tonyd223 (May 16, 2008)

*Socket A*

Yep, I've got a XP 2600+ on a Biostar NCD7, with a ATI 9800SE with the Arctic cooler - currently awaiting ram and a psu (got robbed for me media pc). Probably use it as either an Ubuntu machine (VirtualBox doesn't do great graphics support) or stick it in the attic as NAS... but then the attic does get warm in winter...

Used to have a dual processor PIII which blew up (IBM Intellistation) which caused me to rush out to maplin (www.maplin.co.uk) to buy everything I needed...

Those were the days...


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 16, 2008)

dont install a machine in attic, they tend to get very dusty thanks to the insulation.


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 5, 2008)

May I join?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey sorry guys that I haven't updated the club in a while. I will sift through the posts over the past 2 months when I get home later this evening. 

Only if you have OC'd before TomCat.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ya i guess Craigle Gave up on the machine.


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 6, 2008)

Jr, the joining rules say theres no need to OC.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, have you OC'd anything at all before? I don't care you can join. I still have to sift through the thread again though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Im attempting overclock again

CPU is XP-M 2500 at 205x11=2255.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 6, 2008)

Just a small update to post #2, since we've lost one of our members I am going to have to assume the role as founder. Enjoy and good day!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 6, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just a small update to post #2, since we've lost one of our members I am going to have to assume the role as founder. Enjoy and good day!



waddya mean lost a member- banned? be specific.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 6, 2008)

Yup, banned. 3991vhtes.


----------



## pagalms (Jun 6, 2008)

This is not the first time when 3991vhtes gets banned


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 6, 2008)

go figure only a 15 yo kid


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 6, 2008)

I think next week I'll try my DDR600 out on my XP-M. I've been too busy fiddling with my new A8V that I've completely forgotten to actually fiddle with my socket A shuttle.

DDR600 ay?


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey guys, remember i said I found Athlon road? Got a pic of the sign today. mint.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 11, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 12, 2008)

It looks a little funny.. in the OP, and the second post.  See if a moderator can't erase what 3991vhtes wrote, and just have it say refer to post 2 for information or something..
make it look better 

I like the little case badges at the bottom of the post


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 12, 2008)

I got a socket A mobo it is a MSI with a N-force 2 ultra 400. I haven't tested it yet but i will some day soon. I picked it up at a yard sale for $1 and it was never opened and had everything with it.


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 12, 2008)

g'damn dude!

one fraking dollar for a mobo!? >:[

the nForce2 ultra 400 chipset's kick ass!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 12, 2008)

TomCat44 said:


> g'damn dude!
> 
> one fraking dollar for a mobo!? >:[
> 
> the nForce2 ultra 400 chipset's kick ass!



I really hope it works. I would love to get a socket A rig set up and that would be a kick ass deal...


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 12, 2008)

Need a CPU? I think I have a spare one..

AMD Athlon XP-M 2200+ Thoroughbred. I pulled it out of my laptop that died. the CPU is still good 

$10+ shipping sound good?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 12, 2008)

I need a CPU sounds good. let me take the board to my friends house and let him test it for me. If it works i will take you up on that.


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright, just let me know


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 12, 2008)

Will do thanks tom


----------



## MKmods (Jun 12, 2008)

woo hooo another club I can join.. I had to sell all my good stuff to finance my new comp so I am using a SKT A Sempron 2200..(and a PC Chips mobo, yee haaa)
I found a AIW 9800Pro and a 128 stick of mem.

Anyone have a pair of 512s or a couple of 1 gig sticks I can buy?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't have any ram that i could sell you but if the MSI board with Nfoce 2 ultra 400 works you want to buy it? be better then your PC chips


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't forget a processor


----------



## KBD (Jun 13, 2008)

MKmods said:


> woo hooo another club I can join.. I had to sell all my good stuff to finance my new comp so I am using a SKT A Sempron 2200..(and a PC Chips mobo, yee haaa)
> I found a AIW 9800Pro and a 256 stick of mem.
> 
> Anyone have a pair of 512s or a couple of 1 gig sticks I can buy?



What kinda RAM you need? I got 2 512MB sticks of PC133 RAM that i'm selling from from Socket A PC, the one in my sig.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks for the offer , I need a pair of DDR.


----------



## KBD (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry, all i got is SDRAM and DDR2 (2x 512MB of Corsair XMS2).


----------



## MKmods (Jun 17, 2008)

BIG Thanks to Greasemonkey for the 2 sticks of memory, Very nice of you.


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 17, 2008)

Greasemonkey is a great guy. 

KBD, think you could let one of those go for a donation to the "Tom's computer needs RAM fund"


----------



## KBD (Jun 17, 2008)

TomCat44 said:


> Greasemonkey is a great guy.
> 
> KBD, think you could let one of those go for a donation to the "Tom's computer needs RAM fund"



Which one do you need? SDRAM or DDR2? I can give you a special reduced price.


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't think I'd need the RAM Anymore, thanks anyway, KBD 

Hey all fellow Socket A'ers, I'm selling my CPU.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=63634


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 29, 2008)

got some good news... I am getting a Athlon xp 3200+ and 1gb of DDR ram.Getting it for helping a friend build his new rig.now that he upgraded he wants to throw his socket A stuff against a wall but i talked him into giving it to me. If everything goes right and the MSI board that i got works i will have a socket A rig up by next week. BTW i lapped the HS on the north bridge for the MSI board it was bad. I also used MX-2 on it. I hope the board works so i can get the 3200+ clocked.


If everything works out what speed should i aim for? The board has a Nforce 2 400 ultra


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 30, 2008)

As long as the Stepping doesnt say 0329 or higher you will have an unlocked chip, but usually the XP3200 doesnt overclock well at all, but it is still capable of gaming.


p_o_s_pc said:


> got some good news... I am getting a Athlon xp 3200+ and 1gb of DDR ram.Getting it for helping a friend build his new rig.now that he upgraded he wants to throw his socket A stuff against a wall but i talked him into giving it to me. If everything goes right and the MSI board that i got works i will have a socket A rig up by next week. BTW i lapped the HS on the north bridge for the MSI board it was bad. I also used MX-2 on it. I hope the board works so i can get the 3200+ clocked.
> 
> 
> If everything works out what speed should i aim for? The board has a Nforce 2 400 ultra


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2008)

If anything i will be using it for the Internet and F@H mostly


----------



## dchrsf (Jun 30, 2008)

Shoot for 2.4. Locked, at an 11 multiplier you will need 218FSB. Tell us how it goes.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2008)

I will let you know in a few days if the board works. but that is only a 200mhz overclock isn't it?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 30, 2008)

go here for stepping info. Only chips that are unlocked after 0329 are AXP-M CPUs


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't know what the stepping is on the chip as i  don't have it yet but will sometime this week well i should.My friend(black light burns) still has the chip.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 30, 2008)

well it directly shows you where to look.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2008)

there was no link in your post


----------



## pagalms (Jun 30, 2008)

2B pencil makes wonders with soc A CPU's


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2008)

pagalms said:


> 2B pencil makes wonders with soc A CPU's



What you got to do? I have NEVER owned a socket A and never even used one but i got a kick ass deal on a board that has never been opened and i have a friend giving me a CPU and ram so i just want to see what i can do.


----------



## pagalms (Jun 30, 2008)

You can unlock multiplier for several CPU's by connecting L1 bridges on it. guide. You can use pencil instead of paint. But be sure to connect nothing else than each two points.
If bridges are already connected, then pinmod may help.
There are lot of overclocking/pinmodding/etc guide for soc A cpus over teh internet. Just need to do some google'ing.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2008)

pagalms said:


> You can unlock multiplier for several CPU's by connecting L1 bridges on it. guide. You can use pencil instead of paint. But be sure to connect nothing else than each two points.
> If bridges are already connected, then pinmod may help.
> There are lot of overclocking/pinmodding/etc guide for soc A cpus over teh internet. Just need to do some google'ing.



so all i would have to do is connect the L1 bridges.. sounds easy if you have some light and a place to work...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 30, 2008)

not to mention a good magnifying glass, also the Schematics are at Fab 51.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2008)

i got the cpu and ram today (thanks blb)but he forgot the video card


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 14, 2008)

I have had a hell of a time getting a socket A rig working. I have had 2 mobo die 1 dead CPU 1 dead video card 1 512mb stick of ram dead... I give up. Now i have a 256mb stick of DDR 266 and some Athlon CPU i think 3000+ with no use...  ohwell


----------



## cdawall (Jul 14, 2008)

send me the 3000+ and i can throw it under DICE with the rest of the stuff i'm killing i mean testing


----------



## OverclockedBoo (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll join the club! I still love my socket A computers. I have had some of the parts since early 2002!

*Socket A #1*
XP 2500+ @ 2.2ghz (11*200) w/ CoolerMaster HHC001 hsf
Asus A7N8X
1024 Samsung pc3200
S/U/M/A (Korean) GeForceFX 5900X (XT?) 128MB & 450/750
Diamond Xtreme 7.1

*Socket A #2*
Sempron 2600+ @ 2.0ghz (11*183) on stock cooling
Chaintech KT600
512MB Kingston pc3200
ATI 9500pro 128MB @ 325/650

*Spare parts:*
XP 2400+ 2.0ghz 266 fsb (may be fried!)
Sempron 2400+ 1.66ghz 333 fsb (still runs strong @ 2.0ghz 10*200)
Chaintech KT600 
PNY GeForce 4 4600ti (fan inop, but still works)
ATI Radeon 7500

The Asus A7N8X is one of the best mobos I've ever owned. I just rebuilt both systems for my kids.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 14, 2008)

cdawall said:


> send me the 3000+ and i can throw it under DICE with the rest of the stuff i'm killing i mean testing



i think i will pass on that for now


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone home?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2008)

i just picked up suzuna sx 3.8b bios, will soon flash.


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey there guys, I'm back in the socket A game! CHeck it out here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=66224

@Overclockedboo, great to see your systems still going strong. better  get another mobo and put the spares to use


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 22, 2008)

overclocked to 209x11 (2299 MHz)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 22, 2008)

I still need to find time to try out my DDR600 and my 2400/2500+ chips.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 22, 2008)

DDR 500 myself, btw 600 is rated at a higher voltage, say 2.9-3.0 i have mine at stock timings at 2.9V, stock is 2.8 i just pumped it for stability.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 22, 2008)

Fair!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 27, 2008)

I might grab some 462 stuff and see what it can do.. If I do systemwill look something like this;

XP-M of sorts
nF2 mobo of sorts
1\2GB of PC4000
Decent-ish (for AGP) graphics. Maybe a X1950


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 27, 2008)

for Mobo, Abit

http://www.uabit.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=48&page=1&model=124

other solutions
http://www.uabit.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=48&page=1&model=158
http://www.uabit.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=48&page=1&model=229

or DFI LP NF2 Ultra-B, go to DFI club for the bios, preference is suzuna sx3.8b.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2008)

the MSI ultra 400 is a good board. my friend had one.... It overclocked good.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 27, 2008)

K7N2 Delta-L?

that board couldnt overclock worth a shit.


----------



## amd64skater (Jul 27, 2008)

i own a 3000+ i want in i know it's my g/f pc but i have a socket A system


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> K7N2 Delta-L?
> 
> that board couldnt overclock worth a shit.



i think that is the one. The board that he had clocked good well atleast he said it did but he is known to lie alot... I bought one but i couldn't get it to post so i threw it away... so i can't speak for how it clocks...


----------



## cdawall (Jul 27, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> K7N2 Delta-L?
> 
> that board couldnt overclock worth a shit.



mine pulled off a 100% oc on a 2000+ tb-a


----------



## MadClown (Jul 27, 2008)

does a 1800+ count, i still have one on an asrock mobo, that thing never crashed i swear, i would have to take a hammer to it in order for it to fail, it ran BF2 flawlessly on high


----------



## pagalms (Jul 27, 2008)

Abit NF7/NF7-S FTW


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 28, 2008)

cdawall said:


> mine pulled off a 100% oc on a 2000+ tb-a



have seen a few with AXP-M 2500/2600+ overclocked to 2.7GHz, on DIY Street, originally DFI Street, which DFI Street is now DFI Club.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 28, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> have seen a few with AXP-M 2500/2600+ overclocked to 2.7GHz, on DIY Street, originally DFI Street, which DFI Street is now DFI Club.



that put me @3.3ghz had a multi mod on it and other than that i just clocked it to hell 2.4v to do it


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 28, 2008)

Freaking hell, 3.3GHz. D'you have any CPU-Z screenies of that, as that would be something I wouldn't want to forget without proof.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 28, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Freaking hell, 3.3GHz. D'you have any CPU-Z screenies of that, as that would be something I wouldn't want to forget without proof.



looking now

not that i can find.....o well i'm going to torture some other sA chips soon maybe i will find another wonder chip


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 30, 2008)

to reach beyond 2.2GHz is a chore,


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 15, 2008)

Suppose i can be part of this club too? Most of my time with a PC was on a Socket A machine. Had a 2600+ Barton at 2.3ghz running my ram natively at 400mhz. The good ol days


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 13, 2009)

Well I got my socket A machine up and running again. I don't suppose any other sucker is still stuck in that time warp?


----------



## dchrsf (Aug 13, 2009)

My XP 3200+ is still running strong. It runs BF2 flawlessly and is my everyday computer. With that in mind, i am planning on upgrading to a core i5 system maybe four months after it comes out.. due to the lack of multitasking power. 

If anyone is interested in pics, or whatever let me know as i will be cleaning it out soon.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 13, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> Well I got my socket A machine up and running again. I don't suppose any other sucker is still stuck in that time warp?



Have a Gigabyte GA-7VAXP running a xp3200 with one gig of ram, and a 6600GT vid card. Just a system that I mess with once in awhile


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> Well I got my socket A machine up and running again. I don't suppose any other sucker is still stuck in that time warp?



Look at my system specs.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 13, 2009)

dchrsf said:


> If anyone is interested in pics, or whatever let me know as i will be cleaning it out soon.



oh yes, the socket A club is always on the lookout for pictures of pimped out socket A beasts. or whatever yours looks like



stinger608 said:


> Have a Gigabyte GA-7VAXP running a xp3200 with one gig of ram, and a 6600GT vid card. Just a system that I mess with once in awhile



XP3200? hmmm. is that a kt400 board? that is the sort of board i need to get, or something  else with 8x agp. i am crippling my vid card running at agp4x 



eidairaman1 said:


> Look at my system specs.



 nice overclock!


----------



## zithe (Aug 13, 2009)

I found a system that's from 02. I've yet to turn it on and find out what's in it (Mostly out of fear). I'll have to wait. I threw away the case and PSU. lol


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 13, 2009)

Don't throw away cases! I can't even find one!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Actually its at 2200MHz or aka XP 3200+, it wont go further without better cooling for the motherboard.


Cuzza said:


> oh yes, the socket A club is always on the lookout for pictures of pimped out socket A beasts. or whatever yours looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow! Guess the Socket A club is alive n kickin' again!  May have to look for some of my older stuff while packing for the move this weekend.


----------



## goldfries (Aug 13, 2009)

I've handed my Socket A unit to my mother, it's slow but I think works fine for her web browsing.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 13, 2009)

Logic tells me to give mine to my Dad. But he hates computers, I don't think he has used one since about 1994. I'm going to look up overclocking for my ECS mobo.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have my old system xp-Barton +2500 at +3200 still running up on my workbench,has x800Pro 1 gig ram and a 60 gig hard drive,ASUS A7v8x-x mobo in it .I still test with it like Windows 7 was running on it (RC Build) Ran better then Vista did lol .


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 13, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> Logic tells me to give mine to my Dad. But he hates computers, I don't think he has used one since about 1994. I'm going to look up overclocking for my ECS mobo.



Check these out ... 

http://forums.ocworkbench.com/showthread.php?t=33787

Those are 3rd party modded bios' to facilitate overclocking. Need some info on volt and pin mods?

http://forums.ocworkbench.com/showthread.php?t=14132


----------



## tonyd223 (Aug 13, 2009)

dchrsf said:


> My XP 3200+ is still running strong. It runs BF2 flawlessly and is my everyday computer. With that in mind, i am planning on upgrading to a core i5 system maybe four months after it comes out.. due to the lack of multitasking power.
> 
> If anyone is interested in pics, or whatever let me know as i will be cleaning it out soon.



YouKre still rocking a socket a as your main system? Wow! Post piccies please - you will not believe how much more fun BF2 is with a big monitor and a fast system. I still play it all the time but with my system I can ALT TAB to the desktop in less than a second to check email etc...


----------



## tonyd223 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ubuntu for old systems!


----------



## tonyd223 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ubuntu for all old systems - and dual boot on spare hard discs!


----------



## dchrsf (Aug 13, 2009)

tonyd223 said:


> YouKre still rocking a socket a as your main system? Wow! Post piccies please - you will not believe how much more fun BF2 is with a big monitor and a fast system. I still play it all the time but with my system I can ALT TAB to the desktop in less than a second to check email etc...



Believe it or not mine takes about 3 seconds in and out of the game with a 5-sec pause after getting into BF2 again from the desktop to become fluid in FPS. Here are some pics that I just took. I still need to do some major dust removal.


----------



## tonyd223 (Aug 13, 2009)

That pc looks great for it's age and you've expanded it well. I need to get a power supply to rebuild my XP2600+, 2GB Ram, etc... Now, do I need a file server in the attic?


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 14, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> XP3200? hmmm. is that a kt400 board? that is the sort of board i need to get, or something  else with 8x agp. i am crippling my vid card running at agp4x



Yep, it is a kt400 board, running the 8x AGP. Let me check my old boards (several socket A's), I think I have another Gigabyte GA-7VAXP! These were some of the best enthusiasts board for overclocking, next to the Asus boards LOL. They support RAID 0, 1, and 5 also. Hell if I do have the second one, which I know I had for a spare I would send it to you for the shipping cost man


----------



## department76 (Aug 14, 2009)

i'll join.

my first build ever was a 1.4ghz athlon, thunderbird core, asus mobo w/ via kt133 north bridge.  easy to remember all that :-D  

a couple years later i upgraded to an asus a7n deluxe and a 2500+ barton, oc'd to 2.0 or so.  man were those bartons great.  oh the good old days 


the system still lives, i gave it to my dad several years ago.  it was lightly modded...  could maybe get some pics for the sake of the club.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 14, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Check these out ...
> 
> http://forums.ocworkbench.com/showthread.php?t=33787
> 
> ...



anything on the DFI LP NF2 Ultra-B

Ive been trying to get my system to push beyond 2.2GHz stabily, Ive seen some hit 2.7GHz and a rare 3.0GHz

I'd be happy if i could run at 2.5GHz 24/7 Gaming/Media Stable. Im unsure if its the CPU or if its the motherboard not liking the temps as Ive checked CPU temps and they seem to be fine where sys temps are high (could be the NB/SB or Volt controls for the CPU)


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 14, 2009)

Pity the club founder is banned, no updates to the member list.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 14, 2009)

I want to join i have a Sempron 3000+ and a cheap MSI mobo but its dead. I should have in a week or so another Socket A rig up to replace that one AXP3000+ and Asus mobo will post a CPU-Z when i get the stuff


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 14, 2009)

Get JrRacinFan to put you on the list, it's on the 2nd post in this thread (I didn't look that far yesterday *facepalm*).

and feel free to use the club sigbar people

BTW I have downloaded a couple of hacked bioses for my ECS. have never played around with that sorta thing before so I'm a bit edgy, see how it goes


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2009)

Yo POS! Remember that setup I PMd you bout? Well I gave it to my brother....

Athlon T-bird 900mhz
AsRock K7VT4A+
512MB PC2700
GF4 MX440 (Going to test my ti4200 in it)
3x 20GB WD Hdd's
LG 8x/32x Max CD Burner
@Power 500W Psu

Post us a CPUz pos when you get the parts. I will gladly add you to the members list.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2009)

here you go Jr just for the recored i am using a AXP 3000+ CPU-z reads it as a 2800+  i do have it slightly overclocked but not much because it is crunching 24/7 once i get everything going 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=661822

I am not using anything fancy here just a 80gb HDD and a 350w Antec smart power . No case ATM don't feel like digging one up


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2009)

Post 2 updated! 

EDIT:

Whoever I missed in the update that wants added please PM the link to your post #. Thank you!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2009)

Jr I am using an Athlon XP 3000+ not a sempron anymore. could you please change that also if you wouldn't mind here is my new overclock http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=662637


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2009)

Done!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Done!



thank you 

EDIT:what is a safe temp for 24/7 also safe voltage for 24/7? I want to push this higher but don't want to kill it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2009)

Safe voltage ... anything under 1.8v and 57C Orthos with a REALLY good air cooler. I have a Tt Volcano 7 on my tbird 900, its a 1.75v defaulter.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Safe voltage ... anything under 1.8v and 57C Orthos with a REALLY good air cooler. I have a Tt Volcano 7 on my tbird 900, its a 1.75v defaulter.



i have a big stock cooler with copper slug using a higher RPM fan that i had laying around i hit around 61c linpack@ 1.7v maybe i will just do a suicide run


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2009)

Your good to go for 24/7 man! Sounds really really nice!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Your good to go for 24/7 man! Sounds really really nice!



thanks bro  I left it crunching last night and was impressed compared to the sempron i ran before.speaking of the sempron i am going to test it later to see if it still works if so i am going to give it some voltage and see what it can do


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks bro  I left it crunching last night and was impressed compared to the sempron i ran before.speaking of the sempron i am going to test it later to see if it still works if so i am going to give it some voltage and see what it can do



Why dont you throw the Sempron my way. I know my brother would appreciate it. Also with an L5 mod i might be able to get more out of it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 20, 2009)

just to Refresh

really good source for Athlon CPUs


http://fab51.com/cpu/barton/athlon-e24.html


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh yeah that is a handy little site. A bit of a rough Engrish translation going on there, but I'm understanding most of. Pretty serious. haven't got around to flashing my BIOS yet because it seems my floppy controller on the mobo is shagged! who ever heard of that?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Just wish i could push mine further, I think its cooling on the mobo limiting the OC, as the Ram is designed to run at 500MHz, CPU is staying cool but i guess the NB/SB and VRMs cant stay cool enough, Also i have to run a Mod Bios otherwise it will be read as an unknown CPU at 2200MHz.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 20, 2009)

Ill join, i have a Old Athlon XP 2100 @1.85GHz Thoroughbred, and also my m8 left his old Athlon XP 3200 Barton machine at my place and i think i own it now lol

IF any one wants any bench tests on these CPU's im up for it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 20, 2009)

What video cards are paired with those CPU's? I just wanna see the CPU score in 3dm06 to see how they fair against the modern day wolfdales(score is doubled due to dual, remember that).

*Post 2 updated*


----------



## Melvis (Aug 20, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> What video cards are paired with those CPU's? I just wanna see the CPU score in 3dm06 to see how they fair against the modern day wolfdales(score is doubled due to dual, remember that).
> 
> *Post 2 updated*



The 2100 is paired with a FX5700 128MB 4x AGP card, and the 3200 is paired with 6600GT 8x AGP

3DMark06 would be terrible lol, it be lucky if the 2100 machine will finish it with out crashing.

How about 3DMark05?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 20, 2009)

Sure! Would be interesting to see.  Think you can hit 8-10k with those in 05? **nonchalantly sets a goal**


----------



## Melvis (Aug 20, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sure! Would be interesting to see.  Think you can hit 8-10k with those in 05? **nonchalantly sets a goal**



lol ok, i can tell you now that the 2100 machine wont hit 8k at all, it just hits over 8k now on 3DMark2001 lol, the other system MIGHT hit 8k, we will have to see


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 20, 2009)

Melvis said:


> lol ok, i can tell you now that the 2100 machine wont hit 8k at all, it just hits over 8k now on 3DMark2001 lol, the other system MIGHT hit 8k, we will have to see



Yah I was moreless just kidding around when I said it. I would be surprised if the Barton rig goes over 7.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 20, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yah I was moreless just kidding around when I said it. I would be surprised if the Barton rig goes over 7.



Yea i know  Indeed i would be surprised if it hits over 7 also, i would have to put a HDD back into it, install a OS and also put some RAM back in to. If i have time ill do some OCing to  I wont be able to do the tests for awhile, but ill try to get them done asap


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 20, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Why dont you throw the Sempron my way. I know my brother would appreciate it. Also with an L5 mod i might be able to get more out of it.



I will consider sending it your way. I plan on getting in crunching if i can get a board for it. BTW it maxes alittle over 2.3ghz@1.75v thats 100mhz more then i got with my old board


EDIT:does anyone know of a good cooler for Socket A that you can still find? I'm thinking of throwing together a small WC loop when i get the money for it but would like to have air.(it does have holes around the socket)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 20, 2009)

lucky you, my 2500+ M won't budge beyond 2.2GHz, Seems CPU stays cool but i think the System temp is what jumps High, System temp i believe is the Temp Reading for the Chipset/VRMs. Im really unsure why it won't go further than that.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 20, 2009)

@pos
http://www.xpcgear.com/zalmanzmwb2.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=25392&zenid=df7b7b522b65baa37c6ef4e6a05d80c3

http://www.directron.com/icextremeblue.html

Altho your best bet is to look for a Tt Volcano 11.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 20, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @pos
> http://www.xpcgear.com/zalmanzmwb2.html
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=25392&zenid=df7b7b522b65baa37c6ef4e6a05d80c3
> ...



TR SI-97 or TT Big Typhoon, warning, both are a PITA to install


----------



## toastem2004 (Aug 20, 2009)

i'll throw my rig in here.  I've got an Athlon XP 2400 (2.0ghz) on an MSI KT333 mobo. 1.5GB of pc2100, an MSI GeForce4 Ti 4400 (315/630). Finally updated it with a Sata card and an 80gb sata drive to make it last longer. It got just over 10K marks in 3dmark 01 and i think it managed somewhere in the 4200's on 3dmark 03.  

I still have it around after initially building it back in 2002. It run windows 2000 as a base OS with a virtual Win 98SE for some older 2d games. Ran 24/7 for 3 years... went into a closet for a year, ran 24/7 again for another 2 years. Now it runs about 36-48 a week. up until a few weeks ago, it was still using the original 2 20gb segate hdd's.


----------



## Jack-O-Bytes (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi guys can I join. I am currently using a Socket 462 running an Athlon XP 3200+ with a zalman heatsink and fan.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok here is a screen shot of my old computers score in 3DMark2001SE.

System Specs are:

AMD XP 2100 OC to 1.85GHz
Nvidia FX5700 128mb
2x512 RAM Kingston 266MHz
80GB HDD
GA-7DXE Mobo

How do you run 3DMark05 with out going on the net to see the scores?


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 21, 2009)

Melvis you should hook yourself up a 2400+, I got mine on ebay, $10 imported from Hong Kong, those chinese have thousands of them.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 21, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> Melvis you should hook yourself up a 2400+, I got mine on ebay, $10 imported from Hong Kong, those chinese have thousands of them.



Yea i have looked into getting a 2400+ for this old comp ages ago since it was the max the Mobo could handle, but it was still selling for a high price, i saw a 3200+ sell for almost $200 back then on ebay, so i didn't bother and upgraded my 939 machine instead.

One day i will  

What does your system bench?


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 21, 2009)

only just got it installed in a case yesterday, haven't benched it. don't really plan to either


----------



## Melvis (Aug 21, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> only just got it installed in a case yesterday, haven't benched it. don't really plan to either



Fair enough, i only run 3DMark2001SE on this old machine since it cant realy handle much more, and its a small program, like 50MB to download and 15mins to run it, and ya done.

I just realized that my FX5700 is 128mb not 256mb


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 21, 2009)

look at the date codes of your CPUs to determine if they are unlocked. For 1 only Mobility SKT A parts are unlocked after Week 39 of 2003, Desktop SKT A parts are locked during/after that week.

http://fab51.com/cpu/barton/athlon-e24.html

If it was possible Id have another Unlocked 3200+ lying around, Unfortunately they were going for a pretty Quarter, so I bought 2 2500+ (Desktop and Mobility)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 21, 2009)

i have noticed that with the AXP that when the settings are 12.5x176@1.67v it idles at 52c but when i get it to 10.5x210@1.67v idle is 77c  is that right? should it do that?anyone else notice that?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 21, 2009)

you have a 2100 Right? because for 1 Palmino/TBreds have a thin layer of metal where the barton is thicker, thus doesnt run as hot. I suggest you reseat the heatsink using quality thermal compound.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have noticed that with the AXP that when the settings are 12.5x176@1.67v it idles at 52c but when i get it to 10.5x210@1.67v idle is 77c  is that right? should it do that?anyone else notice that?



Yea that's not right at all, i have a 2100 and it idles at around 34c and tops out around 40c, but i have changed the cooler to a AMD copper base cooler and that has brought my temps down from 38c idle and 45c load and my CPU has a mild OC to make the system run stable.

And make sure you put a very thin layer of thermal paste, to much and the temps will still show high as i have found out.


----------



## Jack-O-Bytes (Aug 21, 2009)

I recomend the Zalman Zalman CNPS7000B-Cu. I have one like it but with the aluminium bit in the middle cooling my athlon xp 3200+ and it idles at 31c and on 100% use it is 37c. It is a great cooler.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 21, 2009)

I have used those Zalman coolers on several Socket A machines. they are excellent


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 21, 2009)

Melvis said:


> Yea that's not right at all, i have a 2100 and it idles at around 34c and tops out around 40c, but i have changed the cooler to a AMD copper base cooler and that has brought my temps down from 38c idle and 45c load and my CPU has a mild OC to make the system run stable.
> 
> And make sure you put a very thin layer of thermal paste, to much and the temps will still show high as i have found out.



i am using a copper base AMD cooler and it didn't help much...i have reseated it many times and still no good...


----------



## suraswami (Aug 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have noticed that with the AXP that when the settings are 12.5x176@1.67v it idles at 52c but when i get it to 10.5x210@1.67v idle is 77c  is that right? should it do that?anyone else notice that?



Is it a Barton core?  If so I say its right.  My FIL's Barton XP 3000 idles at 52C and load is around 60C, upgraded from Thoroughbred Sempron 2500 which was also idling @ 48/49C and it has half the cache.  This one has a CoolerMaster copper core and aluminum fin one and one of the best coolers for Socket A and very quiet too.

my old AXP Mobile 2400 @ 2.4Ghz and 1.65V also idles at 52C.  This guy has full copper TT silenboost cooler (may be try this cooler).

Those guys run hot.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 21, 2009)

yes it is Barton core. My Thoroughbred Sempron 2500 (i also have one)idles 42c@1.65v@2.1ghz loads at 60c


----------



## Melvis (Aug 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i am using a copper base AMD cooler and it didn't help much...i have reseated it many times and still no good...



O ok gezzz  Whats the fan speed? and do you live in a hot climate?

I will have to check what temps my m8s 3200+ Barton idles at to see if there is a massive difference. Im sure it idled under 40c.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2009)

Melvis said:


> O ok gezzz  Whats the fan speed? and do you live in a hot climate?
> 
> I will have to check what temps my m8s 3200+ Barton idles at to see if there is a massive difference. Im sure it idled under 40c.



100% don't live in hot climate and the AC is working overtime so its around 70f in here


----------



## Melvis (Aug 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 100% don't live in hot climate and the AC is working overtime so its around 70f in here



Weird


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2009)

Melvis said:


> Weird



not really worried about it right now. I am using my Sempron 2500+ with the same HSF and idle 48c load around 54-61c even overclocked. I see it as 2.2ghz sempron is about equal to a 2.2ghz AXP when it comes to crunching.I will get better cooler for it later on. unless someone can assure me that is a safe temp


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a few Socket A systems laying around...

Duron "Morgan" 1.3GHz @ 1.4xGHz
Ahtlon XP "Thorton" 2400+
Ahtlon XP "Thorton" 2600+
Athlon XP "Barton" 3200+

No idea why I keep them around to be honest.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2009)

put them to crunching or send them to someone that will if you don't want to keep them. (PM me if you want to get some Socket A stuff out of the way i maybe willing to take some of it)


eidairaman1 said:


> you have a 2100 Right? because for 1 Palmino/TBreds have a thin layer of metal where the barton is thicker, thus doesnt run as hot. I suggest you reseat the heatsink using quality thermal compound.



I have a AXP 3000+ Barton I have reseated many times. A few times using cheap paste other times using MX2


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 22, 2009)

only time my CPU would reach 50-60 Degrees was with the stock cooler, I replaced the fan as a temporary fix which worked but the SOB was like a jet engine.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2009)

how do you guys feel about the Aerocool High tower 101 JR you think you has what it takes to cool a overclocked Barton?http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...entium_4_Athlon_XP_AMD_64_.html?tl=g48c369s50


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2009)

shouldnt be a problem using that, just check clearances, id say its more about cooling the NB/SB and VRMs/Mosfets for a NF2 based motherboard, even the ram Mosfets


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> shouldnt be a problem using that, just check clearances, id say its more about cooling the NB/SB and VRMs/Mosfets for a NF2 based motherboard, even the ram Mosfets



The NB has fan blowing on the heatsink and mosfets the ram isn't overvolted so they don't get vary hot.The SB I am going to put on a small heatsink or some ramsinks what everone i find laying around first but i may put some ram sinks on the mosfets anyways just to be sure. I still am considering watercooling. do you think that a dual 120mm rad would cool 2 Socket A CPUs?I am thinking of setting up 2 open rigs side by side and cooling a AXP 3000+@2.3ghz and a Sempron 2500+@2.2ghz with water.also any thoughts on direct die chilling(google it if you don't know what it is)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not sure about water cooling setups but air cooling, a TR SI-97/TT Big Typhoon kept the cpu pretty cool as long as ambient temps are ideal; that's the thing with any air cooler. Any who I've been trying to push my AXP-M 2500+ beyond 2.2GHz and it wont budge(BSODs even with volts cranked beyond desktop standard). The CPU stays cool but the System Temp (NB) seems to get pretty warm, I just need something to cool all those components I talked about earlier.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2009)

the only problem with going air is its vary hard to find a cooler for Socket A that is still being sold. But also with Water both boards would have to have holes around the socket and the one i am looking to get doesn't


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2009)

ya they are far and few between, most of the coolers out there you would have to create a custom bracket for the hole mounted and clip on coolers.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2009)

looks like the 101 JR is going to be my only choice for the Barton and for the Sempron I haven't a clue... maybe use the stock cooler (with the copper core)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2009)

http://csd.dficlub.org/forum/showthread.php?t=732

there is the database for OCs, I think I may have found the combo i need, 200x12.5 1.9 Vcore, just need to test it under XP environment with Proper drivers. BTW COD4 is very good indication of OC Stability


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 24, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> http://csd.dficlub.org/forum/showthread.php?t=732
> 
> there is the database for OCs, I think I may have found the combo i need, 200x12.5 1.9 Vcore, just need to test it under XP environment with Proper drivers. BTW COD4 is very good indication of OC Stability



i am going to try that myself when i get a better heatsink for my barton. I use OCCT linpack to test mine is that the best way to test Socket A rigs? I know its one of the best for the new rigs


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 24, 2009)

OCCT is known test, Prime95, Super PI, 3D M01-06. I also did a system analysis my Machines Composite score with the CPU increased from 3.6 to 3.9 with the Multiplier OC.


----------



## jeepdriver (Nov 21, 2009)

cooltechpc lists a Nexus AXP 3200 cpu cooler. Anyone have one of these ? If so, is it worth buying ?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 21, 2009)

Link me.


----------



## jeepdriver (Nov 21, 2009)

www.cooltechpc.com/c/ctpc/stdsku=axp-3200.htm


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 21, 2009)

jeepdriver said:


> www.cooltechpc.com/c/ctpc/stdsku=axp-3200.htm



Your link is broken.

http://www.cooltechpc.com/c/ctpc/std/sku=axp-3200.html


----------



## jeepdriver (Nov 21, 2009)

Try this one.    http://www.cooltechpc.com/c/ctpc/std/sku=axp-3200.html


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 21, 2009)

Solid copper base should work great for a Socket A cooler


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 22, 2009)

Would do very very well for Socket A.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 22, 2009)

AXP 2600+ Barton 333FSB one
Leadtek 6800GT 
1gb PC3200 dual channel
Shuttle nF2 Ultra 400 board


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice PP!!! Great to see other folks running these great old systems man!

That has me thinking lol, I am going to download 3dmark on my old socket A and run just to see what it gets lolol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2009)

ya my system BSOD with a 8e in BF2 under 2.3GHz (200x11.5) on my AXP-M 2500+, had the VCore at 1.675 even for precaution. Had to drop it back to 2.2GHz


----------



## zithe (Dec 8, 2009)

I've just put up my socket A stuff in my FS thread. Going to see if it OC's.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> ya my system BSOD with a 8e in BF2 under 2.3GHz (200x11.5) on my AXP-M 2500+, had the VCore at 1.675 even for precaution. Had to drop it back to 2.2GHz



I had my Barton 3000+ at 2.4ghz@1.7v folding and crunching stable...(if someone said that with the chips from S939 up everyone would lol at them)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 9, 2009)

i blame VRM and NB cooling, i noticed cpu is cool (shot wth temp gun), but chipset runs hot


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 9, 2009)

zithe said:


> I've just put up my socket A stuff in my FS thread. Going to see if it OC's.



I seen your for sale thread on your A stuff! Still some cool computer hardware


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 9, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> i blame VRM and NB cooling, i noticed cpu is cool (shot wth temp gun), but chipset runs hot



that could be possible. With mine i had some ramsinks on the VRMs with a 80mm fan over them and on the NB i replaced the TIM with MX-2 and put a 60mm fan blowing on it. To make it run even cooler i had alittle heatsink laying around that fit perfect on the SB it all of the "hot spots" got cooled...(sadly i was stupid and put too much force on the heatsink and killed board and crushed CPU)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that could be possible. With mine i had some ramsinks on the VRMs with a 80mm fan over them and on the NB i replaced the TIM with MX-2 and put a 60mm fan blowing on it. To make it run even cooler i had alittle heatsink laying around that fit perfect on the SB it all of the "hot spots" got cooled...(sadly i was stupid and put too much force on the heatsink and killed board and crushed CPU)



Ya i killed a Perfectly good Unlocked 3200+ by slightly bending the Processor clip more so it would create more force. Thats why i have the 2500+ M, I also have a Spare Desktop 2500+, one day i will tweak this machine to the max, but for now money needs to go towards the Mega machine that is on the Phenom 2 OC club.


----------



## Cuzza (May 29, 2011)

Well guys I have finally got rid of all my socket A stuff. 
My system spec is changing for the first time in ages and the Socket A User Club sigbar will be disappearing forever.

Farewell Socket A and the glory days of AMD! 

Here's the sigbar one last time:






Peace out Socket A Club

Cuzza


----------



## Melvis (May 31, 2011)

Cuzza said:


> Well guys I have finally got rid of all my socket A stuff.
> My system spec is changing for the first time in ages and the Socket A User Club sigbar will be disappearing forever.
> 
> Farewell Socket A and the glory days of AMD!
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOO!!

Ive still got a Socket A system here up and running that i give out to customers when i have to take there PC to be fixed.

It will still live for many yrs i think


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Im really thinking of ditching the Nvidia Board for a Via based board cuz of driver issues in win 7 for the NV part. Screw NV n their quick removal of compatibility


----------



## jeepdriver (Jul 15, 2011)

Socket A with some water. Yea, I know I need to perform some cable management and shorten a hose, getting to that........


----------



## Jetster (Jul 15, 2011)

Didn't those have a spring loaded HS clamps that were a pain in the ass


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 15, 2011)

jeepdriver said:


> Socket A with some water. Yea, I know I need to perform some cable management and shorten a hose, getting to that........










May want to check that fitting. Looks like you might have spring a small leak.


----------



## jeepdriver (Jul 15, 2011)

Good eye !! I'd had it apart and guess I missed that spot when I cleaned up. Checked it and it does not appear to be leaking. Thanks man. Wish my eyeballs were 23 again, instead of 53!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Lucky Jeep driver could get his to 2.4 GHz I have troubles with mine at 2.3GHz or more with BSODs etc. Not sure what to do about getting the CPU at 2.3 or Higher, I assume Jeep has the LP NF2 Ultra-B


----------



## jeepdriver (Jul 15, 2011)

I have zero problems with it, usually runs 32c - 38c depending on load and ambient temp. 
CPU multi: 18
FSB: 135  Rated FSB: 270
Vcore at 1.68 
DRAM ratio:  1:1
cl 2.5
tRCD 3
tRP 3
tRAS 7

if I try to clock much higher, it fails to boot


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 15, 2011)

jeepdriver said:


> Good eye !! I'd had it apart and guess I missed that spot when I cleaned up. Checked it and it does not appear to be leaking. Thanks man. Wish my eyeballs were 23 again, instead of 53!



God I hear ya there Jeep!!! Sucks getting old man. Hell I sometimes have to look through my damn bifocals just to read text online

Oh yea, and I am also 53 man.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 15, 2011)

jeepdriver said:


> I have zero problems with it, usually runs 32c - 38c depending on load and ambient temp.
> CPU multi: 18
> FSB: 135  Rated FSB: 270
> Vcore at 1.68
> ...



Ya mine bsods after awhile underload or idel so im unsure what to do when the XP-M 2500+ was supposed to clock further than a XP 3200+

No Possible way to run windows 7 without the proper drivers from NV, Gaming performance in 7 is hampered compared to XP without the proper motherboard drivers.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 3, 2012)

*You may not believe me but...*

...I am actually running a KT4V with a VIA KT400 chipset with a 1.1Ghz Duron. Right now, typing this, with 2.2GB Ram running Windows 7 Ultimate.

Here's the thing, I've overclocked this Duron with limited performance increases because I'm only stable up to 1.6Ghx with a 166Mhx FSB.

So, I wanna drop an AMD Athlon XP Barton 3200 in it, in fact I'm about to pull the plug on one but I want to know what you all think.

I've been trolling this site for over a year and signed up now that I'm done with Windows XP and want to max this old Socket A.

Is my chipset going to cause me troubles running this CPU? I'm also confused be the User's guide, it says I can only install ONE DDR400 DIMM? I have 3 DIMM slots. Anyways, I put a second GIG DIMM in, using DDR333. Now my DRAM is clocked at 333mhz, will the 400/200mhz CPU cause any slow downs or failures?

Am I going to have to find Drivers for my Motherboard if I change it?

I've never done this before and I need to know what I am facing. Seems to me like a straight forward swap but, how often is that actually true?

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Saddly my last Socket A machine died a few weeks back.   The Antec power supply failed in the awesomest way possible, taking every piece of hardware connected to the +12v rail along with it, even the fans.:shadedshu

R.I.P. Athlon XP 2900+...


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 4, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Saddly my last Socket A machine died a few weeks back.   The Antec power supply failed in the awesomest way possible, taking every piece of hardware connected to the +12v rail along with it, even the fans.:shadedshu
> 
> R.I.P. Athlon XP 2900+...



Damn Tekie, that frigging sucks man!!!!!!!!! 

I actually have about 5 or 6 Socket A systems. None of them are up and running though. I wouldn't have enough power outlets to run them all.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a couple Palominos, a Barton 2500+ factory unlocked and a few other misc. CPUs, but I haven't had a board in years. Sadly, Socket A was cool but the boards were cheap as hell and almost all had terrible or counterfeit capacitors that always blew up. I wish it was the Socket 478 boards that got it worse because Pentium 4s are so boring.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 4, 2012)

I also have a crap ton of socket A stuff still. I also have one system thats been running mostly 24/7 for over ten years. I have been using it as a file server for the last 8 or so years.

So when it comes to socket A shit, I haz.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 4, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Damn Tekie, that frigging sucks man!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, the worst part is that it was being used by a family member that had a bunch of their Grand-Kid's picture on the hard drive.  But it is their fault, I had the system set up to backup all that important data to a flash drive, and they pulled out the flash drive because it had a light on it, and they forgot why it was there...

This is like the 5th Antec PSU I've had fail, and the 3rd that has taken out the entire system.  This is why I don't buy Antec PSUs anymore.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm still using a barton 3200xp for a PDC Server....  I still crunch with a few MP's, and Durons.. hehehe


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Unfortunatly i killed a 3200+ crushed it under a heatsink due to modified tension clip. Had to get a 2500+ m to replace it.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 4, 2012)

Arjai said:


> ...I am actually running a KT4V with a VIA KT400 chipset with a 1.1Ghz Duron. Right now, typing this, with 2.2GB Ram running Windows 7 Ultimate.
> 
> Here's the thing, I've overclocked this Duron with limited performance increases because I'm only stable up to 1.6Ghx with a 166Mhx FSB.
> 
> ...



funny you resurrected this old dead thread.  KT400 chipset will run the memory at 333 if you have more than 1 dimm populated.  Its not going to affect drastically.

I gave away all my Socket A CPUs and Mobos etc to friends and family in india.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Well the Via KT400 chipset was only 333 support. Youd need KT600 or Kt880 to support 400 mhz ram across each bank. Via however have Vista and i believe win 7 drivers to support that chipset. Id honestly check board n cpu compatibility first. NV pulled support for NF3 N NF2 users for VISTA/7 drivers


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 4, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Unfortunatly i killed a 3200+ crushed it under a heatsink due to modified tension clip. Had to get a 2500+ m to replace it.



And that's why the put an IHS on CPUs now. 

I'm actually playing with a Turion 64 ML-37 (2GHz Socket 754 w/ 1MB L2) which is lidless by nature and I'm lucky I even made a working heatsink for it. The board I'm using is a refurbished ASRock K8NF6P-VSTA which has a very weird cooler bracket that accepts mainly Socket 478 coolers or *some* AMD coolers. Since the processor is lidless, I could not mount a 4 clip 478 cooler on and my working Arctic Cooling Freezer64 could not make good contact, so I took the crossbar out of a stock AMD AM2 cooler, removed the fan from a 478 cooler and placed the AMD crossbar on it. The crossbar has a perpenidcular piece of metal in the center that normally keeps the clip from sliding in the native AM2 cooler, but it actually rests on top of the 478's fins and pushes the entire cooler down from the tops of the center three fins. It's amazing that it even worked. 

 For those in disbelief:








Gonna go post this in Ghetto Mods now lol.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 4, 2012)

suraswami said:


> funny you resurrected this old dead thread.  KT400 chipset will run the memory at 333 if you have more than 1 dimm populated.  Its not going to affect drastically.
> 
> I gave away all my Socket A CPUs and Mobos etc to friends and family in india.



Wondering what the difference is between the AXDA3200DKV4D and the KV4E? Am I gonna have to redo my BIOS with the E?


----------



## Arjai (Apr 4, 2012)

Also, since these Athlon 3200's are DDR 400, doesn't that mean I can still use a 200MHz FSB and get the same 400 MHz data stream?

My MoBo supports 200MHz, no problem.

Since the Memory is not going to be a problem running at 333Mhz, I need to know if I'm going to have to re flash my BIOS with a KV4E CPU or if it and the KV4D are simply a plug and play (aside from making some manual BIOS settings)?

I think I saw somewhere that the KV4E was run on some other chipset with a different BIOS, I might be wrong. But I'd like to know what you all think, first, before I buy one and am stuck trying to flash my BIOS and eff-ing it up!

Thanks!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Check fab51 and cpu world for spec diff of cpus


----------



## Arjai (Apr 4, 2012)

OK, I misread something, or other, turns out the 4D is a 333MHz FSB. 4E is a 400MHz FSB. Since I can't find any 4D's, I'm gonna pull the plug on a 4E, from China. Even with DRAM clocked at 333, I should notice a big difference from my Duron running at 1.1GHz!

BTW, anybody want a Duron 1100? DDR200MHz FSB/ 100MHz Bios setting. Overclocked for ten hours, once, at 166MHz 9.5 Multiplier for 1.6GHz clock speed. Anything faster and my comp became unstable. Never got hotter than 110 F. Runs like a champ but, Windows 7 is overworking it. It ran XP Pro for years no problem! 

If you want it, make me an offer, otherwise I'll hand it off to my Local shop.

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K7/AMD-Duron%201100%20-%20DHD1100AMT1B.html

Since this post, I've opened up the FSB to 133, with no temp rise, and it's purring along at 1.450GHz like it was meant to do so, even though it's a 100FSB/ DDR200 CPU. Hardly a difference but, some things seems a bit quicker and my CPU tachometer doesn't stay planted at 100% all the time, now. I've had it up to 1.6GHz and the Temp never went above 110 but, after 14 hours, or so, my monitor would blink off. So, that was pushing it a bit.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2012)

If that motherboard supports 400 FSB great. You can always set the memory divider to run ram at 333 where fsb is 400. If your board is 333 you may want to see if your cpu is before week 39 which have unlocked multiplier which you can adjust multiplier and fsb to right speed for 333fsb 3200+ cpu.

Bear in mind those are effective rates n not real clocks as machines are double pumped.

3200+ 400 FSB is 200fsb*11multiplier which is 2.2GHZ even


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 4, 2012)

One side note.. If you can find a 3000xp Barton 400fsb it has unlocked multi and you can change that multi to the 3200xp multi and then you will have a 3200xp. You're board will even see it as a 3200xp.. I did that when they first came out.. It was a great little find when the 3200xp's where $159 at the egg I got the 3000xp for $129. It's the same processor just the multi is different.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 4, 2012)

I put this together for you guys! Check it out.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> One side note.. If you can find a 3000xp Barton 400fsb it has unlocked multi and you can change that multi to the 3200xp multi and then you will have a 3200xp. You're board will even see it as a 3200xp.. I did that when they first came out.. It was a great little find when the 3200xp's where $159 at the egg I got the 3000xp for $129. It's the same processor just the multi is different.



I think only the 3200+ was the 400 FSB model less 2800 and up came in besides the 333 FSB Models.

btw how many of those CPUs are before week 39 of 2003 and you say they are all operational?

http://fab51.com/cpu/barton/athlon-e24.html


----------



## Arjai (Apr 4, 2012)

Just pulled the plug, should get my 3200 Barton in early May, it's coming from China. I'll be back for more help before then and then, then!

I'm crossing my fingers that I can get this thing working faster, can't be too hard, right?

Anyways, Thanks for the advice and information!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 4, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> I think only the 3200+ was the 400 FSB model less 2800 and up came in besides the 333 FSB Models.
> 
> btw how many of those CPUs are before week 39 of 2003 and you say they are all operational?
> 
> http://fab51.com/cpu/barton/athlon-e24.html



Here is the 333FSB.. It wasn't the most popular one.. I remember a few friends getting the 333fsb and had to send it back to the egg for the 400fsb version.  Oh and most of them work.. but a few didn't make the overclock..lol  I'd have to check for the week.. and I don't have time.. Plus, I can't sell my museum... 

EDIT: Let me check in my building I have a few more chips out there.. I've got that 3000xp chip some where and if I find it I'll let you know if you are interested.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hopefully its a multiplier unlocked model. Btw you may wanna cool the boards NB SB and VRMS for both cpu n ram when overclocking. Most skt a boards needed better cooling for them




Mindweaver said:


> Here is the 333FSB.. It wasn't the most popular one.. I remember a few friends getting the 333fsb and had to send it back to the egg for the 400fsb version.  Oh and most of them work.. but a few didn't make the overclock..lol  I'd have to check for the week.. and I don't have time.. Plus, I can't sell my museum...
> 
> EDIT: Let me check in my building I have a few more chips out there.. I've got that 3000xp chip some where and if I find it I'll let you know if you are interested.



ya if u read my sig rig it cant really do anymore than 3200+ / 2.2ghz without stability issue. So not sure if chip, cooling of chip or motherboard. Ram is rated for 250 Mhz


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 4, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hopefully its a multiplier unlocked model. Btw you may wanna cool the boards NB SB and VRMS for both cpu n ram when overclocking. Most skt a boards needed better cooling for them



Oh I know it is.. I bought it when they first came out, and it always ran at 3200xp speeds.  It'll go as high as you want it to.. If you can keep it cool.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Read my prev post. Part was meant for the guy buying the chip from china. Honestly i wouldnt pay more than 20 bux comin out of china


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 5, 2012)

I know the mobile chips clock like feins. I was running two of them until recently. I had both running @ 2.4 without touching the voltage on them. Never tried any higher, almost wished I did now. Oh well. I also still have my 3200+ chip along with about 15 asst. other chips and 8 or so boards. The 3200+ and my Asus a7n8x deluxe was running up til this past weekend. My soacket A server still goes and goes and goes. It's like the energizer bunny. It is built around a Abit KT7A-raid v1.3 running a xp 2400+ chip and 1.5 gb of pc133.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 5, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I know the mobile chips clock like feins. I was running two of them until recently. I had both running @ 2.4 without touching the voltage on them. Never tried any higher, almost wished I did now. Oh well. I also still have my 3200+ chip along with about 15 asst. other chips and 8 or so boards. The 3200+ and my Asus a7n8x deluxe was running up til this past weekend. My soacket A server still goes and goes and goes. It's like the energizer bunny. It is built around a Abit KT7A-raid v1.3 running a xp 2400+ chip and 1.5 gb of pc133.



mine would only do 2.2GHz at most


----------



## Arjai (Apr 8, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hopefully its a multiplier unlocked model. Btw you may wanna cool the boards NB SB and VRMS for both cpu n ram when overclocking. Most skt a boards needed better cooling for them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got an unused system fan 3 pin on my Mobo and I'm gonna pick one up in the next week or so, from my local shop. Along with some thermal grease, for when the CPU arrives. I'll be sure to keep an eye on the temps, I'm pretty sure my heat sink and fan will handle it. Maybe, later, I'll pull the cover and take some pictures.

Everybody likes pictures, no?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 8, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Everybody likes pictures, no?



You mean like these


----------



## Arjai (Apr 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You mean like these
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/putercrap/Picture082Custom.jpg
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/putercrap/Picture089Custom.jpg



Fun!
I'm expecting my Graphics card on Tue. or Wed. I'll take some pictures then and post them. Apparently, I'm running something somebody called "ancient." I'm all for preserving history with photos!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 8, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Here is the 333FSB.. It wasn't the most popular one.. I remember a few friends getting the 333fsb and had to send it back to the egg for the 400fsb version.  Oh and most of them work.. but a few didn't make the overclock..lol  I'd have to check for the week.. and I don't have time.. Plus, I can't sell my museum...
> 
> EDIT: Let me check in my building I have a few more chips out there.. I've got that 3000xp chip some where and if I find it I'll let you know if you are interested.



If, for some reason, I can't make that 3200 work, I will be interested! I figure I may have to play around with my Bios settings to get it going but, we'll see. Somebody mentioned that the cache size won't be recognized by my MoBo. Not sure why it wouldn't, but again, we'll see.

I'm getting all excited about this whole CPU swap! I can hardly wait!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 8, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Read my prev post. Part was meant for the guy buying the chip from china. Honestly i wouldnt pay more than 20 bux comin out of china



It was $23.70 with half year shipping! Or, so it seems. Dude had a 99% feedback score so, I'm pretty sure I'll get it in working fashion. Then it's just on me to get it to work on "*This Old Comp*," as I'm calling this project.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 8, 2012)

So you want agp graphics cards? heh


----------



## Arjai (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm getting this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although I don't know what color or design it'll have. I think it might be red in color, I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 9, 2012)

Oops! Turns out I'm getting the 128Mb 6600gt, and it's blue with the word,"Verto" on the fan housing. At least that is the picture the guy I'm buying it from posted on e-bay. 

Anyways, mine has two DVI outs and a smaller heat sink, than the picture above.

I can hardly wait for it to get here!!!  

EDIT: Right after I posted this I found a picture of it! Or at least a closer looking one, I think mine may have a different fan shroud.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 9, 2012)

Is your agp or pci-e? Nice card for a agp system.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Is your agp or pci-e? Nice card for a agp system.



AGP 4x currently. I'm hoping to find an 8x to swap out with at the shop, later this week. *Crosses Fingers* I'm wondering if any of the kids at the shop even know what an 8x AGP is!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 9, 2012)

Arjai said:


> AGP 4x currently. I'm hoping to find an 8x to swap out with at the shop, later this week. *Crosses Fingers* I'm wondering if any of the kids at the shop even know what an 8x AGP is!


Probably not.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok! 6600gt arrived today! I'm gonna wait until tomorrow to install it since I don't have a DVI cord, yet. I'm going to the shop tomorrow and I'm gonna beg them for a cord out of some parts bin! I'm also going to pick up a fan to through in on my unused "sys fan" outlet. I'm pretty confident that with that I'll be fine, heat-wise, with the new CPU and the new, to me, 6600gt. Oh, and I'm gonna pick up some thermal grease. Any suggestions on what I should avoid, grease-wise? I've heard that some grease actually increases temps! Don't want any of that noise!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Probably not.



You're probably right. I'm bringing my box in so maybe, if they see what I mean...anyways, I'm gonna ask, at least!

I can hope, right?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 11, 2012)

Artic silver works great on those chips. Just be very careful on how much you use. A small dab will do. I use a credit card to spread it evenly in a very thin layer. Also if you haven't put a heat sink on a socket A chip before. Take you time and do it slowly so you don't crush the core as it is exposed. If you need a shim let me know. I will send you the one I have had that I got somewhere in one of my parts buys and never used.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Artic silver works great on those chips. Just be very careful on how much you use. A small dab will do. I use a credit card to spread it evenly in a very thin layer. Also if you haven't put a heat sink on a socket A chip before. Take you time and do it slowly so you don't crush the core as it is exposed. If you need a shim let me know. I will send you the one I have had that I got somewhere in one of my parts buys and never used.



The Duron and the Barton are similar, no? Anyways, I'll be super careful, thanks. If I need a shim I'll be sure to let you know. I might have one on there I can re-use. 

Thanks for the tip, Arctic Silver. I'll ask for it.

So, so long as my buddy, with the car, doesn't flake out, I should have some pictures, pre and post graphics card and new fan. I have a Dart's league tonight so the pics will probably not happen today, posting anyways. I'll get 'em up as soon as I can Thursday.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Arjai said:


> The Duron and the Barton are similar, no? Anyways, I'll be super careful, thanks. If I need a shim I'll be sure to let you know. I might have one on there I can re-use.
> 
> Thanks for the tip, Arctic Silver. I'll ask for it.
> 
> So, so long as my buddy, with the car, doesn't flake out, I should have some pictures, pre and post graphics card and new fan. I have a Dart's league tonight so the pics will probably not happen today, posting anyways. I'll get 'em up as soon as I can Thursday.



Barton Core was- Athlon XP/XP-M,MP, Sempron

Thorobred and Lower was Duron


----------



## Arjai (Apr 12, 2012)

I was thinking in terms of size and shape. No matter because I think I spied a shim under my heat sink, when I was under the hood yesterday. That was what we were discussing, earlier. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 12, 2012)

*Pictures!*

Try as I may, I couldn't get this place to upload my pics. My camera takes pics at a 4 to 5 MB and the limit here is 2 MB. I tried Twitpic and Flickr as an image source but, no go. So, the best I can do is point you to my Flickr stream,

http://www.flickr.com/photos/51650785@N04/7070984869/in/set-72157629800792865/


----------



## Arjai (Apr 14, 2012)

So, I did a PCMark7 benchmark with my Duron with a 133FSB for 1.4GHz and my new 6600 GT AGP running at normal voltage. I did it mainly so I'd have a starting point for when I switch out CPU's. It's unremarkable but, here it is!

http://3dmark.com/pcm7/322634


----------



## Arjai (May 2, 2012)

I am going to have to flash my BIOS, I'm pretty certain. I'm switching from this Duron to a XP2600 in the morning. 

However, I don't remember where to get the BIOS! It's a MS-6712 KT4V with KT400 chipset.

If anybody can help me find the website, Thanks!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 2, 2012)

Here you go buddy. Kt4v download page


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 2, 2012)

Arjai said:


> I am going to have to flash my BIOS, I'm pretty certain. I'm switching from this Duron to a XP2600 in the morning.
> 
> However, I don't remember where to get the BIOS! It's a MS-6712 KT4V with KT400 chipset.
> 
> If anybody can help me find the website, Thanks!!



Sounds like a nice upgrade from that Duron. Good luck!


----------



## Arjai (May 2, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Sounds like a nice upgrade from that Duron. Good luck!



I found what I need. Will install in the morning and report back with the results. Shouldn't be too much but, I'm tired out. 

Good Night and Thanks MShot!


----------



## jeepdriver (Dec 26, 2012)

My Infinity NFII Ultra finally died. Swapped in a ASRock 880GM, 965BE, 4GB of Kingston HyperX, and a Heatkiller. So, I guess I'm out of the socket A business for now.


----------

